# Железные темы



## Candellmans (25 Май 2017)

*Анонсирована материнская плата MSI Z270 GOLDIKE GAMING*
Компания MSI анонсировала материнскую плату MSI Z270 GOLDIKE GAMING, которая рассчитана на использование в мощных игровых системах. Новинка построена в форм-факторе E-ATX и основана на чипсете Intel Z270 с поддержкой процессоров Intel Core 6-го и 7-го поколения под Intel Socket LGA1151.








Новинка получила четыре слота под DDR4-память и четыре усиленных разъема PCI Express 3.0 x16 для создания мощной графической подсистемы. Возможности реализации дисковой подсистемы представлены тремя слотами M.2, одним U.2 и шестью портами SATA 6 Гбит/с. А среди внешних интерфейсов можно выделить одни порт USB 3.1 Gen2 с высокопроизводительным контроллером ASMedia ASM3142, два USB 3.0 и три USB 2.0.







Сетевые возможности MSI Z270 GOLDIKE GAMING представлены тремя LAN-контроллерами Killer E2500 и модулем Wi-Fi Wireless-AC 1535. Также новинка оборудована фирменной системой LED-подсветки MSI Mystic Light RGB, которая совместима с другими устройствами.







Больше информации о материнской плате MSI Z270 GOLDIKE GAMING ожидается на предстоящей выставке Computex 2017.
http://guru3d.com


----------



## Candellmans (26 Май 2017)

*Cryorig анонсировала кулер R5 и системы охлаждения Cu Series*
*25.05.2017*

Тайваньский производитель систем охлаждения Cryorig подходит к домашней выставке Computex 2017 во всеоружии. Так, недавно этот «кулеростроитель» представил версию Quad Lumi популярной модели H7. Помимо неё готовятся и другие экспонаты для Computex. Среди них компания выделила новый кулер с лаконичным названием R5 и серию охладителей Cu с медными пластинами радиатора.







Cryorig R5 относится к мультиплатформенным решениям: он совместим как минимум с материнскими платами и процессорами Intel LGA2011, LGA2011-3 и LGA2066. Почти наверняка обеспечена и поддержка разъёмов Intel LGA1150, LGA1151, LGA1155, LGA1156 и AMD AM4, а вот насчёт остальных уверенности пока нет. Продукт, очевидно, не претендует на звание лучшего воздушного кулера, поскольку ширина радиатора невелика, а вентиляторов «всего лишь» два. Тем не менее новинка вполне может рассматриваться в качестве альтернативы коробочным («боксовым») СО при условии достаточного свободного пространства в корпусе (в высоту R5 занимает около 16 см).






Кулер состоит из медного никелированного основания, шести медных никелированных тепловых трубок U-образной формы диаметром 6 мм, массива алюминиевых пластин радиатора, крепёжных приспособлений из металла и пластмассы, и двух вентиляторов Cryorig XF140. Дугообразное расположение теплотрубок в основании (с нижней точкой в его центральной части) должно способствовать лучшему рассеиванию тепла. Технология носит название Convex-Align. Крепление кулера к материнской плате именуется Multi-Seg Quick Mount System. Ранее оно не применялось, поэтому представляет определённый интерес.






Небольшая толщина системы охлаждения с установленными вентиляторами позволяет R5 соседствовать с модулями оперативной памяти любой высоты — по крайней мере так считают маркетологи Cryorig. Дуэт «пропеллеров» XF140 типоразмера 140 × 140 × 25,4 мм должен обеспечить хорошую продуваемость радиатора даже на малой скорости. В отличие от тех же вентиляторов в версии для розничной продажи, скорость XF140 в составе Cryorig R5 варьируется в меньшем диапазоне — 800–1400 об/мин (против 700–1800 об/мин). «Карлсоны» основаны на гидродинамическом подшипнике HPLN (High Precision Low Noise) и оснащены антивибрационными прокладками.






Полные характеристики и рекомендованная цена кулера R5 будут озвучены в ходе Computex 2017 (30 мая — 3 июня).

Помимо вышеописанной модели, Cryorig готовит версии уже выпущенных систем охлаждения с медными пластинами радиатора. Изделия Cu Series (Cu происходит от латинского cuprum — медь), надо полагать, будут производительнее и ощутимо дороже предшественников. В своё время медные радиаторы в составе воздушных СО были довольно популярны, однако высокая стоимость конечных продуктов в конечном счёте склонила участников рынка к использованию сочетания медных трубок и алюминиевых рёбер радиатора.





Первопроходцем в рамках Cryorig Cu Series станет медный вариант низкопрофильного кулера С7. Подробнее о нём представители компании расскажут на выставке в Тайбэе.








*Источник:*
CRYORIG


----------



## Candellmans (31 Май 2017)

*Gigabyte и ASRock представили материнские платы на чипсете AMD X399*

Производители материнских плат уже готовы к выходу новых высокопроизводительных настольных процессоров AMD Ryzen Threadripper. Компании Gigabyte и ASRock представили несколько материнских плат на базе набора микросхем системной логики AMD X399, и оснащённых процессорным разъёмом Socket TR4 типа LGA, который ранее был известен под названием Socket SR3r2.



















Компания Gigabyte показала материнскую плату X399 Aorus Gaming 7. Новая плата оснащена восемью слотами для модулей памяти DDR4, которые, согласно списку характеристик, подключаются через четыре канала и это могут быть как обычные модули без поддержки коррекции ошибок (non-ECC), так и памяти с ECC, используемая в основном в серверном сегменте. Также отметим, что процессоры Ryzen Threadripper предложат до 64 линий PCI Express 3.0, что позволит создавать связки сразу из четырёх видеокарт, работающих на полной скорости.



















Всего на материнской плате X399 Aorus Gaming 7расположилось пять слотов PCI Express 3.0 x16. Для подключения устройств хранения данных имеется три слота M.2 PCI Express 3.0 x4 и восемь портов SATA 3.0. Также отметим наличие у платы наличие гигабитного сетевого контроллера Killer E2500 и звукового кодека Realtek ALC 1220. Для питания процессора имеется по одному 4- и 8-контактному разъёму. Не обошлось и без RGB-подсветки.










Копания ASRock представила материнские платы X399 Professional Gaming и X399 Taichi, которые в целом весьма похожи между собой, да и не сильно отличаются от изделия Gigabyte, во всяком случае основными характеристиками. Обе платы ASRock получили по восемь слотов для модулей памяти DDR4, и по одному 4- и 8-контактному разъёму для питания процессора. У каждой из плат есть по четыре слота PCI Express 3.0 x16 и по одному PCI Express 3.0 x1, а для подключения устройств хранения данных имеется по три слота M.2 и восемь SATA 3.0. Отметим и наличие модуля Wi-Fi, так же у обеих новинок.

















Gigabyte и ASRock представили материнские платы на чипсете AMD X399


----------



## Candellmans (1 Июн 2017)

*ASUS представила пополнения серий Prime и TUF с разъёмом LGA2066*
*1.06.2017*

Платформа Intel LGA2066 имеет в основе чипсет X299, и, вероятно, он ещё долго будет единственным чипсетом в серии, так что говоря «X299», мы автоматически подразумеваем разъём LGA2066 и соответствующие ему процессоры, включая и новейший 18-ядерный Core i9. ASUS, как один из крупнейших в мире производителей системных плат, может позволить себе разрабатывать и выпускать сразу несколько серий продуктов. О новых решениях в серии Maximus мы уже говорили, а сейчас постараемся рассказать о платах TUF и Prime, использующих новый системный хаб Intel. Отметим, что шаг ASUS вполне логичен, поскольку платформа LGA2066, во-первых, является унифицированной, а, во-вторых, она пришла к нам надолго.







ASUS Prime X299-Deluxe

Отметим сразу, что все новые платы ASUS на базе X299 поддерживают установку, как минимум, трёх графических карт, и предназначенные для них слоты снабжены усиливающими металлическими элементами. Это оценят оверклокеры и тестировщики, часто меняющие видеокарты, — как показывает практика, слоты PCIe вовсе не являются вечными и при интенсивной эксплуатации довольно быстро начинают работать ненадёжно. Серию плат Prime ASUS считает кульминацией «платостроительных» технологий, и на то у компании есть достаточно веские основания: *Prime X299-Deluxe* является высокоинтегрированным решением, не требующим никаких плат расширения, кроме видеокарты. Материнская плата поддерживает технологию 5-Way Optimization, суть которой заключается в автоматическом разгоне комплектующих с учётом их индивидуальных параметров. Насколько хорошо это работает на практике, покажут тесты. Новинка имеет несколько разъёмов для подключения лент RGB-подсветки, а открытый SDK Aura Sync упрощает создание различных спецэффектов и их интеграцию в программное обеспечение и игры. В дополнение к подсветке имеется и небольшой многофункциональный OLED-экран LiveDash.






ASUS Prime X299-A

Радует, что в новых платах ASUS решила отказаться от бесполезных разъёмов SATA Express, заменив их вполне востребованными портами U.2. Электрически это аналог слота M.2, но теперь к платам можно подключать и всевозможные серверные SSD, использующие интерфейс NVMe PCIe x4. Разъёмов M.2 два, один из них вертикальный и расположен рядом со слотами DIMM, второй же прячется под радиатором чипсета и им же охлаждается установленный в этом разъёме накопитель. Встроенный контроллер Wi-Fi 802.11ad поддерживает скорости передачи данных вплоть до 4,6 Гбит/с, в комплект поставки входит дочерняя плата ThunderboltEX 3, поддерживающая соответствующий интерфейс со скоростью передачи данных 40 Гбит/с.

Модель *ASUS Prime X299-A* несколько проще версии Deluxe — в ней отсутствует OLED-экран, разъём U.2 и контроллер Wi-Fi, но в остальном платы очень похожи. Точно так же поддерживается установка трёх графических карт, слоты PCIe x16 имеют металлические «рубашки», а слотов M.2 всё так же два и их расположение идентично старшей модели. Поддержка динамической RGB-подсветки сохранена, но количество разъёмов для подключения диодных линеек сокращено до двух.






ASUS TUF X299 Mark 1

Серия плат с символами TUF в названии имеет смысл — аббревиатура расшифровывается, как The Ultimate Force, и платы с таким обозначением ASUS позиционирует, как решения, упор в которых сделан на качество и надёжность функционирования в режиме 24/7 под нагрузкой. За это данные изделия и ценятся энтузиастами, поскольку обычно похожий уровень надёжности могут предложить лишь серверные компоненты. Плата *TUF X299 Mark 1* в этом смысле продолжает, что называется, «держать марку» — в её конструкции используются только самые высококачественные детали, а чипсет на всякий случай получил активное охлаждение. Внешне эта модель отличается от сородичей наличием своеобразной «брони» — противопылевых кожухов, закрывающих пространство между слотами PCIe. Эти кожухи также направляют воздушный поток от чипсетного вентилятора так, что он охлаждает и главный накопитель M.2, спасая его от троттлинга.






Второй накопитель, как и в моделях Prime, располагается вертикально. TUF X299 Mark 1 оснащена дополнительными температурными сенсорами, отслеживающими нагрев различных зон платы. Работают они в комплекте с фирменным ПО Thermal Radar 3. Сзади плата оснащена системой защиты Fortifier; по сути, это металлическая пластина, аналогичная тем, которые устанавливаются на некоторые видеокарты. Она предотвращает излом платы и гарантирует поддержку самых массивных систем охлаждения. В комплект поставки также входит специальный кронштейн для поддержки длинных и тяжёлых графических карт. Дополнительно имеется беспроводная система дистанционного мониторинга TUF Detective, работающая на смартфоне или планшете и получающая данные с платы посредством интерфейса Bluetooth.






ASUS TUF X299 Mark 2

Пополнение в серии TUF не ограничено одной моделью, ASUS также представила и плату *TUF X299 Mark 2*, которая представляет собой несколько упрощённую версию TUF X299 Mark 1. Чипсет в этой версии лишён активного охлаждения, а кожух, закрывающий межслотовое пространство, отсутствует, хотя места для его установки и сохранились – их отчётливо видно на снимке. Отсутствует и задняя металлическая пластина. Но два разъёма M.2 никуда не делись, один из них по-прежнему вертикальный. Для ведущего накопителя можно распечатать на 3D-принтере специальный кронштейн для установки охлаждающего вентилятора, модель кронштейна будет доступна в разделе сайта ASUS, посвящённого описываемой модели системной платы. Всего TUF X299 Mark 2 может похвастаться семью разъёмами для подключения вентиляторов или помп СЖО, причём, программное обеспечение Thermal Radar поддерживается в полной мере, как и у более дорогой версии Mark 1. Плата TUF X299 Mark 2 позиционируется в качестве доступной, но при этом весьма надёжной основы для высокопроизводительной платформы LGA2066, и это позиционирование вполне оправдано: новинка не несёт на себе никаких излишеств, вроде RGB-подсветки, но при этом мало чем уступает более дорогим платам ASUS Prime и TUF Mark 1.








Все описанные платы компания демонстрирует на Computex 2017, но сроков их появления в продаже и цен пока не разглашает, ограничиваясь общей рекомендацией обратиться к ближайшему региональному представителю ASUS. Помимо описанных моделей, на стендах ASUS можно найти и новые платы серий Rampage и Stix. Можно с уверенностью сказать, что у ASUS уже есть решения с разъёмом LGA2066 практически на любой вкус и кошелёк.

*Источник:*

ASUSTeK Computer


----------



## Candellmans (12 Июн 2017)

*Разбор новинок SSD на Computex 2017: приходим в себя после дефицита флеш-памяти*

*Оглавление*

Вступление
Realtek
Silicon Motion
ADATA
Lite-ON (Plextor)
Micron (Crucial)
Geil
Team
Toshiba
Western Digital
Lycom
Заключение






Несколько дней назад мы затронули новую программную платформу AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6, на базе которой строятся BIOS материнских плат для процессоров AMD Ryzen. И улучшение оказалось стоящим. При том, что для экспериментов была взята далеко не лучшая память Samsung E-Die в двухранговом исполнении. На сей раз мы изучим возможности одноранговой DDR4 на микросхемах Samsung C-Die

За прошедшие месяцы проблемы с производством были решены. При этом не только Micron и SK Hynix значительно нарастили поставки новой памяти (как TLC, так и MLC). Союз Toshiba и WD (SanDisk) наконец решил начать применять свою память с вертикальной компоновкой ячеек (собственное название BiCS FLASH) и для карт памяти вкупе с USB-флешками, и для SSD. Дело осталось за малым – удовлетворить спрос.

Рынок традиционно отреагировал вяло, и мы видим, что розничные цены только приостановились в росте, но не вернулись к прежним значениям. Простое сравнение:


Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 объемом 960 Гбайт в ноябре прошлого года стоил ~$220, на момент написания этих строк – около $280;
Crucial MX300 объемом 275 Гбайт в ноябре прошлого года стоил $80, сегодня – $100;
ADATA Ultimate SU800 объемом 256 Гбайт в декабре предлагался за $73, сегодня – $105.
Прямым признаком того, что дефицит флеш-памяти стал менее острым, на данный момент является лишь большое количество новых твердотельных накопителей, анонсированных за несколько дней или в ходе самой выставки Computex 2017. Их мы и рассмотрим.

Что является ключевым в SSD-накопителях с точки зрения их работы? Разумеется NAND-контроллер. Ведь именно он занимается записью и считыванием данных из флеш-памяти и обработкой этих данных. В том числе и корректировкой ошибок. А ошибки чтения и записи – явление постоянное, возникают они даже у совершенно нового накопителя, просто до системы и конечного пользователя эти ошибки не доходят, будучи исправлены с помощью специальных кодов коррекции. Именно от того, насколько продвинут контроллер и его микропрограмма, прямо зависит ресурс устройства и в целом возможность использования той или иной флеш-памяти.

Собственно новинок (а не только уже известных и продаваемых моделей, например, Maxiotek), которые были представлены в данной области как готовые к серийному производству и применению, на Computex 2017 было пять. С них мы и начнем.



_Источник: PC Watch._
Самый старший Realtek RTS5761 являет конфигурируемым: по выбору производителя накопителя контроллер может работать как с PCI Express 3.0 (четыре линии), так и с SATA 6 Гбит/с. Поддерживаются все актуальные типы и техпроцессы флеш-памяти, доступ к которым может осуществляться по восьми каналам.

Из забавного: на стенде компании демонстрировался образец, физически подключенный к обоим интерфейсам сразу.




_Источник: PC Watch._
Второе, не менее забавное: при работе с PCI Express демонстрируемая образцом накопителя на данном контроллере скорость чтения составляла 1 200 Мбайт/с, записи – 387 Мбайт/с. PCI Express 3.0 x4, говорите? Впрочем, как мы увидим дальше, это еще быстро: контроллер, как выяснилось на примере реальных продуктов, допускает еще более интересное конфигурирование – число линий PCI Express можно уполовинить, а DRAM-буфер убрать вовсе.

У новичка есть и средний и младший братья. Realtek RTS5761 будет служить и для утилизации части бракованных RTS5761: версия PCI Express снижена до 2.0 (линий по-прежнему четыре), число каналов сокращено вдвое, поддержка SATA 6 Гбит/с отсутствует.



_Источник: PC Watch._
Младшим братом является Realtek RTS5730 с поддержкой только SATA 6 Гбит/с (хотя и это, скорее всего, тоже Realtek RTS5761 с отключенным блоком PCI-e).




_Источник: PC Watch._
Realtek RTS5760 – это уже готовый продукт: ADATA анонсировала линейку накопителей ADATA XPG SX6000 (о нем мы поговорим позднее).

*Silicon Motion*
Этот тайваньский разработчик в последние годы ассоциируется с контроллерами для построения SSD бюджетного класса. И два новых контроллера, серийный выпуск которых должен начаться уже в этом месяце, полностью соответствуют уже сложившемуся имиджу.

Silicon Motion SM2262 является развитием уже известного SM2260: при сохранении в качестве аппаратного интерфейса PCI-Express 3.0 x4 версия NVMe выросла с 1.2 до 1.3, а быстродействие – до 3 200 Мбайт/с и 370 тысяч IOPS на чтении и до 1 700 Мбайт/с и 300 тысяч IOPS на записи (как обычно, в многопоточной нагрузке). Попутно усовершенствована поддержка DRAM-буфера: вместо DDR2 теперь устанавливается DDR3 или DDR4.

Сообщается контроллер с массивом флеш-памяти по пятиканальной схеме. В роли последней в первую очередь предполагается использование 3D NAND (MLC и TLC) суммарным объемом до 2 Тбайт.






_Источник: The SSD Review._
Номинально устройства на этом контроллере, как и прежде, должны обходиться без какого-либо теплоотвода (на верхнюю поверхность контроллера традиционно наклеена медная теплораспределительная пластинка), однако инженеры ADATA, устанавливавшие на выставочные стенды демонстрационные образцы SSD на данном контроллере, не рискнули испробовать сию затею на себе: конструкция скромно дополнялась небольшим вентилятором.

В целом контроллер уже готов к практическому применению: ADATA IM2P33E8 объемом до 1920 Гбайт будет предлагаться корпоративным заказчикам.



_Источник: ssd.zol.com.cn._




_Источник: ssd.zol.com.cn._
Также объявлено имя грядущего наследника Silicon Motion SM2262 – SM2264, который выйдет в первом полугодии 2018 года.

Попутно, похоже, Silicon Motion сразу оставила себе «лазейку» для реализации бракованных кристаллов SM2262: упрощенный вариант с отключенными блоками получит название SM2263XT – четыре канала вместо пяти, поддержка внешней DRAM убрана полностью. То, что это, скорее всего, именно Silicon Motion SM2262, говорит использование той же печатной платы – ставшие ненужными для SM2263XT компоненты просто не распаяны




_Источник: ssd.zol.com.cn._
В качестве некоторой компенсации потерь быстродействия заявлено, что контроллер будет поддерживать технологию Host Memory Buffer – алгоритмы кэширования данных в общей оперативной памяти системы.




_Источник: ssd.zol.com.cn._
Суммарно благодаря этому контроллер должен достигать до 2 200 Мбайт/с и 250 тысяч IOPS на чтении и до 1 500 Мбайт/с и 220 тысяч IOPS на записи.

Кроме того, Silicon Motion продемонстрировала модернизацию уже существующего SM2258: новая ревизия оптимизирована специально для использования с флеш-памятью с вертикальной компоновкой ячеек, причем в первую очередь TLC.






_Источник: PC Watch._
При этом на стенде присутствовало сразу два образца – не только с широко распространенной памятью Micron, но и пока достаточно редкой 3D TLC V-NAND, выпущенной SK Hynix.

*ADATA*
Компания ADATA, по всей видимости, просто обожает «зоопарк» – такого богатства аппаратных платформ, как у нее, на данный момент нет ни у одного другого производителя SSD-накопителей. Marvell SATA (Premier Pro SP580/SP910/SP920) и PCIe (XPG SX9000), Seagate-SandForce SATA (XPG SX910), JMicron SATA (Premier SP600/SP930), Silicon Motion SATA (Premier SP550, Ultimate SU800/SU900) и PCIe (XPG SX7000/SX8000), Maxiotek SATA (Ultimate SU700). И компания старательно работает над наращиванием его видового разнообразия.

Во-первых, теперь на контроллерах Marvell будут не только SATA SSD, но и PCIe SSD – представлен ADATA XPG SX9000. Номинально анонс состоялся еще за несколько дней до выставки, но явно приурочен к ней (тем более что в пресс-релизе прямо говорилось, что все скоростные показатели будут озвучены в ходе Computex 2017).




_Источник: ADATA._
В основе новинки лежат Marvell 88SS1093 и Micron 3D MLC V-NAND, а ассортимент объемов будет состоять из трех вариантов – 256, 512 Гбайт и 1 Тбайт. Обещано до 2 800 Мбайт/с на чтении и до 1 500 Мбайт/с на записи. Интересен этот накопитель памятью: впервые перед нами контроллер Marvell 88SS1093 в связке не только с флеш-памятью не Toshiba-SanDisk/WD, но еще и с вертикальной компоновкой ячеек (3D V-NAND).

Во-вторых, расширение видового разнообразия теперь и принципиальное: Realtek. Помните упоминание выше о широких возможностях конфигурирования Realtek RTS5761? Вот она, наша прелесть: ADATA XPG SX6000.



_Источник: TechPowerUP._
По замыслу разработчиков, этот SSD должен осчастливить тех пользователей, которые сильно хотят обладать SSD с шильдиками «NVMe» и «PCI-E 3.0», но не хотят тратиться финансово.

Урезать уже почти некуда: только две линии PCIe 3.0 и отсутствие DRAM-буфера. Заявлены объемы 128, 256, 512 Гбайт и 1 Тбайт, которые набраны самым дешевым на данный момент вариантом – микросхемами TLC 3D V-NAND. Обещано до 850 Мбайт/с на чтении и записи.

Показала ADATA и образец на новом контроллере Silicon Motion SM2262G.




_Источник: hardware.info._
Предполагается, что IM2P33E8 объемом до 1920 Гбайт будет сначала предлагаться корпоративным заказчикам.




_Источник: TheSSDReview
*Lite-ON (Plextor)*
Lite-ON продолжает использовать приобретенную ею торговую марку Plextor для выпуска SSD-накопителей и в рамках Computex 2017 объявила о запуске двух устройств (хотя, честно говоря, сделала это немного раньше – очередной приуроченный анонс). Оба – PCI Express – следуют давним традициям торговой марки Plextor (сочетание флеш-памяти Toshiba и контроллера Marvell).



Источник: TheSSDReview.
Первая новинка – Plextor M9Pe. Этот накопитель подобно ADATA XPG SX9000 использует Marvell 88SS1093 и 3D MLC V-NAND, но в качестве последней выступает не Micron, а 64-слойная BiCS Toshiba.

Выпускаться накопитель будет в объемах 256, 512 и 1024 Гбайт. Скорость чтения будет находиться в пределах от 2 200 до 3 100 Мбайт/с, а записи – от 600 до 1 800 Мбайт/с. Производительность – до 400 тысяч IOPS на чтении и до 300 тысяч IOPS на записи. Показатели зависят от объема._

_


Источник: TheSSDReview.
Второй новинкой стал Plextor M8Se, нацеленный на экономных пользователей – в его основе лежит 15 нм TLC NAND Toshiba, причем традиционной планарной компоновки.

Эти модели будут предлагаться в объемах 128, 256, 512 Гбайт и 1 Тбайт. Заявлено до 2 450 Мбайт/с и 210 тысяч IOPS на чтении и до 1 000 Мбайт/с и 175 тысяч IOPS на записи. Рекомендованные цены стартуют с 83 евро за 128 Гбайт до 494 евро за 1 Тбайт._

_Ассортимент физического исполнения обоих накопителей насчитывает по три варианта: карта расширения PCI-e, которая представляет собой адаптер PCI-E x4 >> M.2 с установленным накопителем и радиатором с подсветкой, карта расширения M.2 типоразмера 2280 с радиатором, карта расширения M.2 типоразмера 2280 без радиатора.



Источник: TheSSDReview.
Небольшое отступление: образцы Plextor M8Se уже в Москве, так что дожидаться выхода первых обзоров осталось совсем немного.

Показана была и еще одна новинка (однако официального анонса не состоялось) – SATA 6 Гбит/с SSD Plextor M8V. Накопитель будет прямым наследником существующей линейки Plextor S2C, и даже контроллер у них один – Silicon Motion SM2258. Разница только в используемой флеш-памяти – вместо планарной TLC NAND SK Hynix будет применяться 64-слойная TLC 3D V-NAND (BiCS) Toshiba.



Источник: benchmark.pl.
Нас ожидает три модификации Plextor M8V объемом 128, 256 и 512 Гбайт. Скоростные характеристики пока не утверждены, предположительно будет до 550 Мбайт/с на чтении, до 370-500 Мбайт/с на записи, до 60-90 тысяч IOPS на мелкоблочном случайном чтении и до 55-80 тысяч IOPS на случайной мелкоблочной записи (в зависимости от объема).

И… куда же без очередного удешевления? Lite-ON готовит Plextor S3C. Причем этот накопитель будет выпускаться сразу на базе двух платформ.




Источник: techbang.com.
В азиатском сегменте глобальной сети уже можно найти обзор одной из них – на контроллере Silicon Motion SM2258 и планарной 14 нм TLC NAND SK Hynix._

_Скорее всего, эта модификация со временем исчезнет из продажи, ведь вторая – несколько более дешевая из-за использования еще более упрощенного контроллера Silicon Motion SM2254G. Соответствующие фотографии распространялись самим подразделением Plextor. К счастью, в обеих версиях DRAM-буфер у контроллера будет сохранен.





Источник: Lite-ON Plextor.
Объемы – 128, 256 и 512 Гбайт. Интерфейс – SATA 6 Гбит/с. Исполнение 2.5" 7 мм и M.2 2280. Заявлены 550 Мбайт/с на чтении и 500/510/520 Мбайт на записи, производительность – до 72/90/92 тысячи IOPS на чтении и до 57/71/79 тысяч IOPS на записи (в зависимости от объема). Судя по заявленным цифрам, налицо реализация алгоритмов SLC-кэширования._

*Micron (Crucial)*
Компания Micron не только производит флеш-память, но и выпускает твердотельные накопители. Для корпоративного рынка она использует собственную торговую марку, а вот для розницы держит отдельную – Crucial. И именно под последней была приготовлена очередная новинка.




_Источник: XFastTest._
На Computex 2017 демонстрировался новый накопитель начального уровня Crucial BX300. Предыдущий Crucial MX300 получился хорошим, но, тем не менее, он базировался на достаточно дешевой TLC 3D V-NAND, а потому для дальнейшего уменьшения себестоимости потребовались более кардинальные меры. И Micron на них пошла: в составе Crucial BX300 используется «безбуферный» Silicon Motion (вероятнее всего, SM2258XT), а флеш-память оставлена прежняя. Похоже, перед нами достойный наследник Crucial BX200.

Накопитель выйдет в розницу в ближайшие пару месяцев, покупателям будут предложены, по одной информации, объемы 120, 240 и 480 Гбайт, по другой - 240, 480 и 960 Гбайт. С учётом того, что в модификацию объёмом 120 Гбайт верится мало (в силу технических нюансов памяти 3D TLC V-NAND Micron это будет слишком медленная конфигурация), больше похож на правду второй вариант.



_Источник: TechPowerUP._

Geil Shuttle будет поставляться, будучи оснащенным крупным алюминиевым радиатором с одной стороны и металлической теплораспределительной пластиной с другой. Geil заявляет, что благодаря этой конструкции нагрев накопителя не будет превышать 38°C.



_Источник: TechPowerUP._

Конструкция неординарная, а вот начинка – типичный «референс», разработанный Silicon Motion: контроллер SM2260G в паре с 3D V-NAND производства Micron. Вариантов Geil Shuttle будет два: G1 на MLC и G2 на TLC.

Причем конфигурации не самые быстрые: заявленные скорости чтения до 2 000 Мбайт/с и записи до 1 000 Мбайт не предельные для такой флеш-памяти. А вот про то, какие объемы будут предложены потребителям, сообщить забыли.
По слухам, чуть позже компания Geil порадует своих поклонников специальной версией Shuttle, оснащенной красочной подсветкой.
. Из общедоступных конфигураций больше подходят Silicon Motion SM2260 и Phison E8, но те фрагменты используемой печатной платы, что видны из-под этикетки, больше похожи на референс-дизайн… Phison E7.



_Источник: TechPowerUP._
Заинтересованные могут сравнить с Patriot Hellfire, MyDigital SSD BPX и Corsair Force MP500. Одна проблема: этот контроллер тоже NVMe 1.1b. Смущает еще нюанс, все видимые контактные площадки пусты – элементы не распаяны. Вполне возможно, что на стенде демонстрировались попросту муляжи, да еще и какие попало.

*Western Digital*
Toshiba и SanDisk давно сформировали альянс, в рамках которого вместе разрабатывали флеш-память. Но потом SanDisk пришлось продаться Western Digital. Первоначально Toshiba вроде смирилась с «модернизацией» альянса, но позже разгорелась война, вплоть до готовности саботировать работу предприятий. Это при том, что Toshiba сама продает свои активы…

Впрочем, старые связи разорвать сложно, а потому компании все равно продолжают выступать в связке. Логично ожидать, что BiCS NAND тоже будет поставляться не только Toshiba, но и Western Digital. Последняя это подтвердила, приурочив к Computex 2017 анонс SSD-накопителей WD Blue 3D и SanDisk Ultra 3D.




_Источник: Toshiba._
На самом деле это обновление ранее существовавших линеек WD Blue SSD и SanDisk Ultra II, оные просто переводятся на новую флеш-память. Контроллер, судя по всему, останется прежним, благо Marvell 88SS1074 поддерживает и 3D V-NAND.

Несколько увеличатся скорости чтения (до 560 Мбайт/с против 545-550) и записи (до 530 Мбайт/с против 500-525). В обеих линейках появятся модификации объемом 2 Тбайт. Ассортимент объемов SanDisk Ultra II будет приведен к стилю WD Blue (250, 500 и 1000 Гбайт против 120, 240, 480 и 960 Гбайт).

Как мы видим, Western Digital не собирается уничтожать торговую марку SanDisk: оба накопителя, являясь идентичными аппаратно, будут поставляться на розничный рынок параллельно.



_Источник: TheSSDReview._
Демонстрационный образец, вобрав в себя четыре накопителя Samsung и Plextor, выдавал в тестах до 8 Гбайт/с на чтении и до 2.6 Гбайт/с на записи. Интересна техническая реализация: на печатной плате не наблюдается каких-либо контроллеров, а на скриншоте системных настроек Windows видно, что в системе отображаются все четыре накопителя, причем как «динамические».



_Источник: TheSSDReview._
Судя по всему, перед нами относительно простой адаптер без каких-либо «объединяющих» контроллеров, а массив собирается программно, используя штатные средства операционной системы (в данном случае – Windows).

Сотрудники компании указывают, что данный продукт находится на ранней стадии тестирования и не отличается стабильностью работы. Честно говоря, поэкспериментировав в своё время с программными Windows-массивами на PCIe SSD, я этим фактом не удивлен (подобное доступно каждому, достаточно лишь обладать хотя бы двумя такими SSD и адаптерами, коими завалены Ali и eBay, для подключения их к материнской плате): такие массивы зачастую действительно нестабильны и могут «развалиться» на отдельные накопители даже в таком привычном простому пользователю тесте, как AS SSD Benchmark.

Crucial BX200 разочаровал, но он был и определенное влияние на рынок все равно оказал. Скорее всего, выход Crucial BX300 станет своеобразной отмашкой рынку, после которой контроллеры DRAM-Less будут встречаться везде и всюду.

Вторая тенденция, которая явно просматривается в представленных твердотельных новинках – переход на флеш-память с вертикальной компоновкой ячеек (3D V-NAND). Основные проблемы с отладкой техпроцесса решены. А значит, компания Samsung окончательно утратила свою уникальность и теперь производством такой памяти могут похвастать все крупные игроки рынка.

Третье – скорее не тенденция, а наблюдение: обилие новых моделей SSD (в данном материале не затрагиваются корпоративные SSD тех же ADATA, Intel и Kingston, а также SSD для сборщиков ПК и новые модели азиатских брендов, которые за пределы Китая не поставляются) подтверждает тот факт, что дефицит флеш-памяти начинает исчезать. Зарождается надежда, что скоро накопители снова начнут дешеветь.

Появился и новый игрок – Realtek. Честно говоря, твердотельные накопители на контроллерах этого разработчика ожидаются с некоторой (и немаленькой) долей скептицизма.
*I.N.
Подробнее: Разбор новинок SSD на Computex 2017: приходим в себя после дефицита флеш-памяти*


----------



## Candellmans (21 Июн 2017)

*Официально расширен список совместимых модулей ОЗУ для AMD Ryzen*
В конце мая компания AMD официально сообщила о завершении разработки микрокода AGESA 1.0.0.6, который добавил поддержку 26 новых параметров для оперативной памяти. Теперь, когда создание новых версий BIOS на основе AGESA 1.0.0.6 подходит к концу и он начинает появляться на официальных страницах поддержки материнских плат, AMD решила официально обновить список совместимых частот для процессоров линейки AMD Ryzen.






При желании можно искать планки стандарта DDR4-2400, DDR4-2667, DDR4-2933 и DDR4-3200, которые теперь не обязательно должны быть основаны на микросхемах Samsung B-Die. Для упрощения поиска AMD также обновила список совместимых модулей, который доступен по этой ссылке. Находящиеся в нем отдельные планки и двухканальные наборы должны гарантировано поддерживать обозначенную частоту, но для этого необходимо предварительно обновить BIOS своей материнской платы, используя версию на основе микрокода AGESA 1.0.0.6.

https://www.techpowerup.com
https://www.amd.com


----------



## Candellmans (6 Июл 2017)

*AMD возвращается в серверы: знакомимся с процессорами AMD EPYC*
Заполучив в своё распоряжение новую микроархитектуру Zen, AMD продолжает расширять спектр предлагаемых процессорных решений. На прошлой неделе компания представила свою новую платформу EPYC 7000 для ЦОД. Мы посетили презентацию и готовы рассказать, чем примечательны новые серверные процессоры AMD

Решения для серверов – это один из самых сложных сегментов процессорного рынка. Компания AMD испытала это на себе: когда-то ей удавалось владеть 25-процентной долей этого рынка, но к сегодняшнему дню все былые успехи сошли на нет. Ничего удивительного: не только AMD, но и многие другие крупные игроки в последние несколько лет покинули серверный рынок, столкнувшись с мощным противодействием Intel, имеющей колоссальные возможности как для передовых разработок, так и для их маркетингового продвижения. Поэтому в том, что AMD не удалось удержать успех, который она развила с появлением 64-битных процессоров Opteron, нет ничего удивительного. Какие-то ошибки компания совершала на этапе проектирования (достаточно вспомнить, например, историю с Barcelona и TLB-багом), что-то было обусловлено оплошностями в выборе стратегии (например, приоритет клиентских решений над серверными), а окончательно добило серверное направление AMD появление у Intel очень удачной микроархитектуры Core.


Однако выход новых процессоров EPYC, возможно, вернёт AMD в число ведущих игроков серверного рынка. По крайней мере, официальный запуск EPYC, который компания провела на прошлой неделе, дал ясно понять не только и не столько боевой настрой компании, сколько широкую поддержку этого начинания со стороны партнёров, готовых сформировать необходимую экосистему. Конечно, экосистема – это далеко не показатель успеха, но без неё штурмовать серверный рынок бесполезно. Иными словами, на первом этапе у AMD всё складывается как надо.





И это даёт компании определённые поводы для оптимизма. Во время своего выступления на мероприятии по случаю анонса EPYC президент и исполнительный директор AMD Лиза Су (Lisa Su) заявила, что ближайшей целью для компании будет получение двузначной процентной доли на серверном рынке. Правда, при этом было добавлено, что на вещи надо смотреть реально и добиваться этой цели придётся, видимо, как минимум пару лет. Но AMD расценивает EPYC как мощное оружие, которое на этот раз она сможет применить с максимальной выгодой для себя. Иными словами, AMD утверждает, что она имеет ясное видение относительно того, какой тактики стоит придерживаться в настоящее время и как следует развивать свою серверную платформу в обозримом будущем.

*Строение процессоров AMD EPYC*

Большинство специалистов, которые занимаются строительством серверов, не вникают в глубокие тонкости той или иной архитектуры. Для них на первом месте стоит совместимость с используемым программным обеспечением. Стараниями Intel, которая последние пять лет занимает доминирующее положение, этот вопрос постепенно отошёл на второй план. Процессоры Xeon E5, пришедшие на рынок в 2012 году, стали своего рода отраслевым стандартом для одно- и двухсокетных систем, который гарантирует преемственность и полную сквозную совместимость с программной инфраструктурой.

Но EPYC хочет сломать устоявшуюся картину мира. Новые серверные процессоры AMD являются прямой альтернативой Xeon E5, при переходе на которую не должно возникать никакой головной боли. То есть процессоры EPYC имеют точно ту же x86-архитектуру и точно такие же расширения системы команд, как и Xeon E5, а значит, они совместимы «из коробки» со всем многочисленным программным обеспечением, разработанным под процессоры Intel.

Достигается это за счёт того, что в основе EPYC лежит та же самая микроархитектура Zen, которая реализована в десктопных процессорах семейства AMD Ryzen.





Подробности о Zen можно узнать из нашего обзора процессоров Ryzen. Главное: Zen – это принципиально отличная от Bulldozer широкая микроархитектура, способная переваривать по четыре инструкции за такт и позволяющая исполнять на каждом вычислительном ядре по два потока за счёт технологии SMT. Концептуально эта технология подобна Intel Hyper-Threading, а значит, ядра Zen сравнимы по удельной производительности (как целочисленной, так и вычислений с плавающей точкой) с ядрами, лежащими в основе процессоров Xeon.





На более высоком уровне ядра Zen объединяются в так называемые CCX-комплексы (CPU-Complex). Каждый комплекс содержит до четырёх ядер с индивидуальным на каждое ядро L1- и L2-кешем и общим на все ядра кешем третьего уровня. Именно поэтому наилучшая производительность при исполнении многопоточных алгоритмов достигается в процессорах с микроархитектурой Zen в том случае, когда работа с данными ведётся внутри CCX-комплекса.





Два CCX-комплекса объединяются в одно целое на полупроводниковом кристалле Zeppelin посредством фирменной шины AMD Infinity Fabric и получают общий контроллер памяти и общий корневой хаб PCI Express. При необходимости вычислительные ядра и части L3-кеша в таком кристалле могут отключаться с тем, чтобы получать «строительные блоки» не только с восемью, но и с шестью, четырьмя или двумя ядрами.

Размер L2-кеша в архитектуре Zen составляет 512 Кбайт на ядро. L3-кеш же имеет объём 8 Мбайт на каждый CCX-комплекс.





Восьмиядерный кристалл Zeppelin из двух CCX-комплексов хорошо знаком тем, кто следит за новостями на процессорном рынке. Он используется во всех без исключения современных десктопных процессорах серии Ryzen. Полнофункциональный процессор с таким кристаллом способен исполнять до 16 потоков одновременно и обладает суммарным объёмом кеша второго уровня 4 Мбайт и кеша третьего уровня – 16 Мбайт.





Полупроводниковый кристалл Zeppelin

Для формирования многоядерных серверных процессоров EPYC компания AMD использует точно те же самые кристаллы Zeppelin, размещая их в процессорной упаковке сразу по четыре штуки. Такая конструкция носит название MCM-модуль (Milti-Chip Module) и позволяет минимизировать производственные расходы AMD как за счёт полной унификации всей линейки продукции, так и за счёт того, что кристалл Zeppelin имеет сравнительно небольшую по серверным меркам площадь порядка 195 мм2.





Так как каждый из кристаллов Zeppelin в MCM-модуле имеет собственные ресурсы в виде кеш-памяти, двухканального контроллера памяти и корневого хаба PCI Express на 32 линии, максимальные версии EPYC могут иметь 32 ядра с возможностью исполнения 64 потоков, 16 Мбайт L2-кеша, 64 Мбайт L3-кеша, восьмиканальную подсистему памяти и поддержку 128 линий PCI Express.





Что касается памяти, то в серверных процессорах могут использоваться регистровые DDR4 RDIMM или LRDIMM-модули, объём которых может доходить до 128 Гбайт. При условии того, что в каждый канал памяти допускается устанавливать по два модуля памяти, максимальный объём поддерживаемой EPYC памяти можно довести до 2 Тбайт в односокетной системе или до 4 Тбайт – в двухсокетной.





Правда, нужно понимать, что подсистема памяти в конечном итоге получается с неравномерным доступом – на каждый процессорный разъём приходится по четыре NUMA-узла. Это значит, что латентность памяти в системах на базе EPYC непостоянна и может различаться в зависимости от того, к какому кристаллу относится память, к которой идёт обращение. Но пиковая пропускная способность при использовании модулей DDR4-2666 может достигать 171 Гбайт/с на сокет.

*Вездесущая шина Infinity Fabric*

Для того чтобы обслуживать многоуровневую структуру из ядер, CCX-модулей и кристаллов Zeppelin на одном MCM-модуле, AMD повсеместно использует шину Infinity Fabric.

В MCM-модуле каждый кристалл соединён с каждым, а пропускная способность применяющихся шин достигает 42 Гбайт/с в каждую сторону. Надо заметить, что данная схема межъядерных соединений кардинально отличается от того, как ядра соединяются в процессорах Intel. Конкурент AMD использует массивные кристаллы с полным неделимым набором ядер, которые общаются между собой по одной или двум кольцевым шинам. В EPYC же подобной однородности нет: ядра связываются с разной скоростью в зависимости от того, насколько «далеко» они находятся друг от друга. Однако шина Infinity Fabric, связывающая ядра внутри одного кристалла, имеет такую же полосу пропускания в 43 Гбайт/с, как и шина, связывающая кристаллы в модуле. А это значит, что ограничение полосы пропускания при межъядерном взаимодействии происходит лишь в случаях, когда передача данных происходит между процессорами, установленными в разные сокеты.





В частности, в двухсокетных системах на базе EPYC процессоры связываются между собой четырьмя линками Infinity Fabric, каждый из которых связывает ядра попарно и имеет пропускную способность 38 Гбайт/с. Таким образом, максимальная длина маршрута при межъядерном взаимодействии в двухпроцессорной системе составляет всего два шага. В лучшем же случае требуется всего один шаг.





Говоря о том, как работает система соединений Infinity Fabric, нужно иметь в виду ещё несколько обстоятельств. Во-первых, пропускная способность этой шины масштабируется с увеличением частоты памяти. Поэтому в двухпроцессорных системах AMD настоятельно рекомендует использовать более быструю память, а все приведённые выше характеристики пропускной способности относятся лишь к конфигурациям с DDR4-2666. Во-вторых, через Infinity Fabric идут не только обращения к памяти. Эта же шина используется для всех прочих целей – при передаче данных между PCI Express-контроллерами, между SATA-контроллерами, между L3-кешами и т. п. Кроме того, по этой шине происходит сбор информации с внутриядерных датчиков для работы энергосберегающих технологий. Поэтому реальная пропускная способность Infinity Fabric при межъядерных обращениях будет несколько ниже пиковых значений.





Infinity Fabric занимает место ключевой инновации AMD, реализованной в EPYC. Эта шина делает из разрозненных процессорных ядер единое целое и за счёт этого позволяет коренным образом снизить производственные издержки при выпуске многоядерных процессоров и добиться высокого уровня масштабируемости платформы. Однако есть и другая сторона: Infinity Fabric не может соперничать по латентности с интеловскими межъядерными соединениями, реализуемыми в процессорах Xeon на кристалле, – кольцевой шиной в Broadwell-EP или ячеистой сетью в Skylake-SP. Впрочем, является ли это критичным в реальной жизни, за неимением всесторонних тестов серверной платформы AMD пока понять невозможно.

*Платформа для AMD EPYC*

Компания Intel приучила нас к тому, что CPU является базисом любого сервера. Однако концепция AMD несколько отличается от привычной. Этот производитель серьёзно занимается не только процессорами, но и видеокартами, поэтому ему легче допустить, что в том или ином случае смысловым центром серверной системы могут быть GPU, память или даже носители информации. Именно поэтому структуру платформы EPYC трудно назвать процессороцентрической.

Каждый кристалл Zeppelin имеет собственный контроллер PCI Express 3.0, поддерживающий два линка PCI Express 3.0 x16. Однако в двухпроцессорных конфигурациях один из этих линков переконфигурируется в связывающую процессоры шину Infinity Fabric. Таким образом, в любой системе на базе процессоров EPYC, будь она односокетная или двухсокетная, всегда есть по восемь доступных линков PCI Express x16.





Для них поддерживается декомпозиция. Линк PCI Express x16 может быть разделен на два линка x8, каждый из которых при необходимости может разбиваться ещё дальше. Однако максимальное число PCIe-устройств, которые допускается подключать к одному PCIe x16-линку, ограничено восемью. Впрочем, это не исключает возможность разбить линк x16, например, по схеме x8 + x4 + x2 + x1 + x1 + x1 + x1. К тому же большое число линков из одной линии вряд ли потребуется кому-то на практике. А вот набор из многочисленных линков x4 или x2 может оказаться незаменимым при строительстве многотомных RAID-массивов из NVMe-накопителей.





Кроме того, получившиеся в результате расщепления шины PCI Express линки x1 могут быть переконфигурированы как SATA-порты. Похожая технология применяется в интеловских наборах системной логики с HSIO-архитектурой. Однако у AMD возможности настройки внешних интерфейсов кажутся несоизмеримо богаче.

Но действительно уникальным выглядит предложение AMD в мире однопроцессорных систем. Дело в том, что здесь от EPYC не требуется соединяться с соседним CPU, поэтому все линии PCIe могут быть выведены наружу.





А это значит, что такая платформа к поддержке 16 DIMM и 2 Тбайт DDR4 SDRAM может в своих спецификациях приписать и 128 линий PCI Express. Таким образом, в однопроцессорных конфигурациях EPYC серьёзно обходят любые Xeon E5 v1-v4 не только по числу ядер и по максимальному объёму поддерживаемой памяти, но и по числу линий PCI Express.





К тому же платформа на EPYC превосходно обходится без какого-либо набора системной логики – все необходимые интерфейсы могут быть реализованы за счёт центрального процессора и дополнительных дискретных контроллеров. И даже несмотря на то, что в этом случае часть линий PCI Express будет неминуемо отрезана на какие-то внутренние нужды платформы: на загрузочные накопители, сетевые интерфейсы и проч., в распоряжении пользователя будет оставлено как минимум 96 линий PCIe, что всё равно выглядит очень впечатляюще.





В качестве примера выигрышности такого подхода можно привести почти любой сервер на базе пар процессоров EPYC из числа продемонстрированных во время анонса новых CPU решений. Типичная конфигурация включает поддержку четырёх M.2 NVMe x4, четырёх слотов PCIe x8, двух слотов PCIe x16 и нескольких дополнительных PCIe-слотов для хост-адаптеров канала (HBA) и сетевых карт. А это значит, что типовой и простой сервер на базе пары процессоров EPYC сможет предложить большие возможности для подключения внешних устройств, чем есть у Intel в текущем поколении платформы. И это не говоря о том, что такая система на EPYC будет оборудована 32 слотами DDR4 DIMM, в которые можно будет установить до 4 Тбайт DDR4-2666 памяти.

*Модельный ряд AMD EPYC 7000*

В составлении модельного ряда процессоров EPYC компания AMD тоже пошла по своему особому пути. В то время как Intel приучила пользователей серверных систем к обширному и во многом избыточному разнообразию модификаций процессоров, AMD решила обойтись всего несколькими моделями. Подход этой компании заключается в том, чтобы в любом случае предоставить пользователю максимальные возможности по поддержке памяти и линий PCI Express. Поэтому дифференциация моделей у AMD получается значительно проще и осуществляется лишь по числу ядер, частотам и TDP.





Чтобы лучше понимать структуру модельного ряда AMD, сразу же нужно уяснить следующее: любой EPYC основывается на четырёх кристаллах Zeppelin, за счёт чего в любой модели процессора всегда есть поддержка 16 DIMM и 128 линий PCI Express. Число же процессорных ядер варьируется путём деактивации одного, двух или трёх ядер во всех CCX-комплексах одновременно. В результате таких манипуляций процессоры могут получать 8, 16, 24 или 32 активных ядра.

Девять моделей процессоров EPYC предназначается для использования в двухсокетных системах.

*Процессоры AMD EPYC для двухсокетных систем*
*Ядра/ потоки* *Базовая частота, ГГц* *Частота в турборежиме, ГГц* *L3-кеш, Мбайт* *DRAM* *PCIe* *TDP, Вт
EPYC 7601* 32/64 2,2 3,2 64 8 каналов DDR4-2666 SDRAM 8 PCIe x16 (128 линий PCI Express 3.0) 180
*EPYC 7551* 32/64 2,0 3,0 180
*EPYC 7501* 32/64 2,0 3,0 155/170
*EPYC 7451* 24/48 2,3 3,2 180
*EPYC 7401* 24/48 2,0 3,0 155/170
*EPYC 7351* 16/32 2,4 2,9 155/170
*EPYC 7301* 16/32 2,2 2,7 155/170
*EPYC 7281* 16/32 2,1 2,7 155/170
*EPYC 7251* 8/16 2,1 2,9 120
Любой из этих CPU поддерживает восьмиканальную DDR4-память с частотой до 2666 МГц и 128 линий PCI Express. Тепловой пакет большинства моделей установлен в 155 Вт или больше, что совершенно неудивительно на фоне того, что один EPYC – это сразу четыре кристалла Zeppelin (или, если угодно, четыре процессора Ryzen). Частоты стартуют с отметки в 2,0 ГГц и в режиме турбо, который активируется при нагрузке на треть или меньшее число ядер, могут доходить до 3,2 ГГц. Все EPYC имеют поддержку SMT, удваивающую количество исполняемых потоков.

Выделяется из общего списка разве только младшая восьмиядерная модель, имеющая сравнительно низкое TDP — на уровне 120 Вт. Однако это всё равно много, если вспомнить о том, что восьмиядерный процессор Ryzen 1700 может похвастать TDP на уровне 65 Вт. Но не забывайте, даже в основе восьмиядерного EPYC лежит четыре кристалла Zeppelin, в каждом из которых отключено по шесть ядер. Это делает серверные процессоры AMD с небольшим количеством ядер в разы лучше Ryzen по ёмкости кеша третьего уровня, объёму поддерживаемой памяти и по числу линий PCI Express.

Также в модельном ряду Ryzen есть три модификации, которые нацелены на применение исключительно в односокетных системах. Они выделяются литерой P в конце модельного номера.

*Процессоры AMD EPYC для односокетных систем*
*Ядра/ потоки* *Базовая частота, ГГц* *Частота в турборежиме, ГГц* *L3-кеш, Мбайт* *DRAM* *PCIe* *TDP, Вт
EPYC 7551* 32/64 2,0 3,0 64 8 каналов DDR4-2666 SDRAM 8 PCIe x16 (128 линий PCI Express 3.0) 180
*EPYC 7401* 24/48 2,0 3,0 155/170
*EPYC 7351* 16/32 2,4 2,9 155/170
Любопытно, что в этом списке отсутствует восьмиядерная модель. В остальном же эти процессоры по сочетанию параметров повторяют варианты EPYC, нацеленные на двухсокетные системы.

Обратите внимание, для некоторых моделей процессоров тепловой пакет указан в двух вариантах – 155 или 170 Вт. Сделано это потому, что данная характеристика может варьироваться в зависимости от частоты работы памяти, на которую также завязана и скорость шины Infinity Fabric. Более низкий уровень TDP — 155 Вт — достигается при установке в систему DDR4-2400 или ещё более медленных модулей. Использование же DDR4-2666 увеличивает TDP на 15 Вт.

Одновременно с впечатляющими характеристиками EPYC компания AMD обещает придерживаться весьма агрессивной ценовой политики, подобно тому, как она поступила на десктопном рынке с Ryzen. Согласно собственным оценкам компании, при сопоставлении EPYC с равноценными Xeon поколения Broadwell-EP новые процессоры должны предлагать превосходство по производительности от 23 до 70 процентов. Достигаться это будет в первую очередь за счёт преимущества в числе ядер.





Такая же картина обещана не только для двухпроцессорных, но и для однопроцессорных систем. Причём однопроцессорные платформы на EPYC должны обеспечить лучшее соотношение цены и производительности даже по сравнению с двухпроцессорными интеловскими системами на базе Xeon E5 v4.





На данный момент AMD не стала раскрывать чистые показатели производительности систем на EPYC, сославшись на незаконченную на данный момент оптимизацию BIOS платформ. Тем не менее некие относительные результаты тестов производительности и потребления двухпроцессорной системы на базе 32-ядерных EPYC 7601 компания AMD всё же привела, сравнив их с показателями платформы с двумя процессорами Xeon E5-2699A v4 (22 ядра, 2,4-3,6 ГГц, 145 Вт).

*2P EPYC 7601 против 2P E5-2699A V4*
*SPECint 2006* *SPECfp 2006
Производительность* 1,47x 1,75x
*Среднее энергопотребление* *0,96x* 0,99x
*Общее энергопотребление* 0,88x 0,78x
*Производительность/Ватт* 1,54х 1,76x
По утверждению AMD, система на базе старшего процессора EPYC оказывается заметно лучше двухпроцессорного сервера на базе Broadwell-EP по всем параметрам – и по производительности, и по потреблению.





При этом стоит подчеркнуть, что процессоры Xeon E5-2699A v4, с которыми выполнено сравнение, – это не просто какой-то вариант серверных процессоров Intel, а старшее предложение микропроцессорного гиганта в серии Xeon E5-2000 со стоимостью под $5 000. И это позволяет AMD говорить о 73-процентном превосходстве собственной новинки с точки зрения удельной производительности на каждый вложенный доллар или о полуторакратном преимуществе по удельной производительности на ватт.

Вполне очевидно, что тот набор из двенадцати моделей EPYC, который анонсирован на данный момент, может быть легко расширен за счёт введения дополнительных модификаций с иным сочетанием числа ядер, частот и TDP. Так что, если AMD почувствует необходимость в добавлении в модельный ряд новых предложений, это наверняка будет сделано. Конструкция EPYC легко масштабируема. Ограничений совсем немного: максимальное число ядер пока не может превышать 32 штуки, а минимальный шаг в их количестве должен быть равен восьми – по числу CCX-комплектов, участвующих в формировании одного серверного процессора EPYC.

На данный же момент объявлено о выпуске четырёх старших моделей EPYC, остальные восемь моделей станут доступны для партнёров к концу июля.

*Официальная цена* *Доступность в продаже
Процессоры для двухсокетных систем
EPYC 7601* $4 200 Доступен
*EPYC 7551* ? Доступен
*EPYC 7501* $3 400 Доступен
*EPYC 7451* ? Доступен
*EPYC 7401* $1 850 Конец июля
*EPYC 7351* ? Конец июля
*EPYC 7301* $825 Конец июля
*EPYC 7281* $650 Конец июля
*EPYC 7251* $475 Конец июля
*Процессоры для односокетных систем
EPYC 7551P* $2 100 Конец июля
*EPYC 7401P* $1 075 Конец июля
*EPYC 7351P* $750 Конец июля
*
Безопасность и виртуализация*

Серверные системы становятся сложнее с каждым годом. Провайдеры облачных сервисов, как и пользователи мощных вычислительных систем, имеют особые требования к архитектуре используемых процессоров. Помимо чистой производительности они заинтересованы и в таких аспектах, как безопасность данных или виртуализация. И AMD есть чем ответить на такой запрос.

В процессорах серии EPYC реализован специализированный «сопроцессор безопасности» — Secure Processor. Это – отдельный и независимый блок системы-на чипе, основанный на 32-битной архитектуре ARM Cortex-A5 и призванный обеспечить работу криптографических функций и аппаратную проверку подлинности критически важной информации.





Одна из наиболее интересных и нестандартных функций процессора безопасности – аппаратное шифрование данных в памяти. Благодаря этой возможности все данные в памяти системы на базе EPYC могут храниться в зашифрованном виде, что препятствует несанкционированному доступу к ним как со стороны оборудования, так и со стороны неавторизованных процессов. Причём, благодаря использованию выделенного криптографического сопроцессора работа данной функции не должна наносить серьёзного урона производительности. Со слов представителей AMD, если какое-то замедление от включения шифрования и будет появляться, то потери не должны превышать единиц процентов.





Включение шифрования данных в памяти, как подчёркивает AMD, должно представлять особый интерес в случае виртуализации. Каждая виртуальная машина может использовать собственный ключ, что делает данные надёжно защищёнными от других виртуальных машин или гипервизора, позволяя использовать виртуализацию там, где раньше она не допускалась по требованиям безопасности. Ожидается, что внедрение этой технологии может повысить спрос на облачные сервисы со стороны пользователей, которые ранее использовали собственные выделенные сервера из-за особого внимания к защите данных.





Помимо этого, AMD внедрила в свои процессоры EPYC набор современных функций виртуализации, которые уже несколько лет доступны на платформе Intel. Здесь речь идёт, например, о вложенной виртуализации. И это значит, что простая миграция с платформы Intel на серверную платформу AMD действительно возможна для многих клиентов, которые нуждаются в чём-то большем, чем стандартная x86-архитектура. Распространённые пакеты виртуализации VMware, KVM и Hyper-V должны полностью поддерживаться EPYC без каких-либо ограничений в области функциональности.





Также AMD добавляет в EPYC и собственные расширения системы команд. Например, на данном этапе в процессорах появились дополнительные инструкции, которые могут найти применение в алгоритмах шифрования и обеспечения безопасности. Команды вроде RDSEED, AES или SHA очень востребованы в эпоху повсеместной криптографии. Кроме того, специфические команды EPYC позволяют управлять кешированием, NUMA и шиной Infinity Fabric.





Однако вместе с этим процессоры EPYC не могут предложить поддержку расширения инструкций AVX-512, которая должна появиться у Intel в выходящих в ближайшее время процессорах поколения Skylake-SP. Старший доступный в EPYC набор векторных инструкций – AVX2. Но вряд ли это можно считать большой проблемой, по крайней мере на данном этапе. Для параллельных векторных вычислений у AMD есть особое предложение – GPU, например, те же анонсированные параллельно с EPYC видеокарты серии Radeon Instinct.

*Что в итоге*

Модельный ряд процессоров EPYC состоит из предложений с принципиально различной вычислительной мощностью. Он начинается с восьмиядерного CPU c частотой 2,1 ГГц и TDP 120 Вт (EPYC 7251) и простирается до 32-ядерной системы с базовой частотой 2,2 ГГц и тепловым пакетом 180 Вт (EPYC 7601). Однако всё разнообразие EPYC всегда предлагает 8 совместимых с DDR4-2666 каналов памяти и поддержку 128 линий PCI Express. И в этом они явно превосходят существующие и будущие Xeon: новые процессоры AMD не только позволяют без проблем строить более «нафаршированные» системы, но и совместимы с единой платформой, благодаря чему очень просты для внедрения и модернизации.





Важное преимущество EPYC – масштабируемая шина Infinity Fabric, применяющаяся в них повсеместно: для соединения ядер внутри кристалла Zeppelin, для соединения кристаллов на MCM, для соединения процессоров в двухсокетной системе. Именно благодаря Infinity Fabric компания AMD получила возможность легко реализовать свою серверную стратегию и предложить рынку процессоры-тяжеловесы для дата-центров, не прибегая к затратным дополнительным разработкам и основывая их на простых строительных блоках – стандартных для компании восьмиядерных кристаллах. Эти кристаллы производятся по современному 14-нм техпроцессу LPP на заводах GlobalFoundries, что наверняка позволит со временем дополнительно нарастить их рабочие частоты.

Кроме того, о подготовке следующего поколения EPYC на основе 12-ядерных кристаллов известно уже сейчас (кодовые имена Rome и Milan), оно появится на рынке с переходом на 7-нм производственную технологию. Но AMD уже сейчас подтверждает совместимость перспективных серверных процессоров с существующей инфраструктурой и используемым для EPYC 4094-контактным процессорным разъёмом Socket SP3.





Процессор EPYC в процессорном разъёме Socket SP3

Добавив к этому уникальные криптографические функции, и установив на свои процессоры весьма привлекательные цены в диапазоне от $400 до $4000, AMD в конечном итоге смогла обратить на себя внимание крупных серверных клиентов. Нет никаких сомнений в том, что в течение ближайших нескольких лет компания сможет реализовать заметное количество высокоприбыльных процессоров.





Типичный двухпроцессорный 1U сервер на EPYC. Производитель - Supermicro

Есть у EPYC и ещё одно важное конкурентное преимущество. В то время как большинство серверных платформ, продаваемых Intel, имеет двухсокетный дизайн, решение AMD позволяет строить весьма мощные односокетные системы. Причём, такие системы, как и двухсокетные конфигурации на базе EPYC, могут предложить большое число вычислительных ядер (до 32), поддержку до 2 Тбайт памяти и 128 линий PCI Express. Производительность таких систем может превышать быстродействие двухпроцессорных конфигураций на базе Xeon при очевидном преимуществе в форм-факторе, цене и потреблении.





Пример 1U однопроцессорного сервера на EPYC. Обратите внимание на размер платы

Поскольку EPYC действительно выглядит очень многообещающе, основные разработчики серверного оборудования и программного обеспечения уже объявили о своём содействии в продвижении новой платформы AMD. В список сторонников нового решения записались Microsoft, VMWare, Xilinx, Mellanox, Samsung и Redhat. Это конвертируется в поддержку процессоров EPYC в большом числе операционных систем, включая Windows Server 2016 и 2012 R2, Suse SLES 11 SP4 и SLES 12 SP2, Ubuntu 16.04 и 17.04, Citrix XenServer 7.0 и 7.1 и т.д. Будут поддерживаться EPYC и основным ПО для виртуализации, например, VMWare vSphere, Xen и KVM, а также популярными инструментами разработки Visual Studio, GCC, Java и LLVM. Некоторая неизвестность существует разве про системы управления базами данных – на этом направлении пока не было никаких анонсов.

Что же касается производителей готовых систем, которые собираются поставлять платформы и серверы на базе EPYC, то о поддержке новой серверной платформы AMD и о готовности выпускать решения на её основе сообщили ASUS, Dell EMC, Hewlett Packard Enterprise, Inventec, H3C, Lenovo, Gigabyte, Supermicro, Sugon, Tyan и Wistron. До полного набора тяжеловесов здесь не хватает, пожалуй, только Cisco Systems и Huawei Technologies, которые пока не проявили заинтересованность в новом предложении AMD. Но большинство производителей серверов, похоже, действительно воодушевлены EPYC. Например, HPE представит системы на базе EPYC серии Cloudline (CL3150) и обещает расширить спектр предложений подобного рода во второй половине года. А Dell EMC, обычно отличающаяся изрядным консерватизмом в отношении новых платформ, уже подготовила на базе EPYC односокетный сервер 14G PowerEdge. Также о конкретных моделях односокетных и двухсокетных систем на EPYC рассказала и компания Lenovo, к которой в 2014 году отошёл серверный бизнес IBM. Об этом стоило упомянуть отдельно хотя бы потому, что IBM была первой компанией, которая в своё время взялась за продвижение систем на AMD Opteron, а теперь Lenovo вновь собирается поступить также и с EPYC.





HPE Cloudline (CL3150) с поддержкой до 24 NVMe-накопителей

Надо сказать, что при выпуске новых продуктов гиганты индустрии говорят о поддержке новых начинаний очень часто. Но в большинстве случаев это оборачивается скорее моральной поддержкой, чем какими-то материальными шагами. К счастью, случай с AMD EPYC совершенно не такой. Здесь речь идёт не о эфемерной поддержке в перспективе, а о вполне реальном начале развертывания систем. И это закономерно. EPYC встретил очень тёплый приём со стороны провайдеров облачных сервисов, включая Baidu, а Microsoft Azure готовится стать первым глобальным провайдером облачных услуг, предлагающим сервера на базе новой платформы AMD. Готовы подписаться под своим желанием перевести часть мощностей на EPYC и некоторые другие известные операторы информационных услуг, например, Bloomberg, Dropbox и LexisNexis.

*Выводы*

Запуск новых серверных процессоров EPYC, известных ранее под кодовым именем Naples, получился очень хорошо подготовленным. И дело даже не в дизайне или архитектуре, а в том, что AMD смогла создать интерес и объединить вокруг новой платформы достаточное число крупных отраслевых игроков из числа OEM, ODM, разработчиков операционных систем и программного обеспечения, а также из числа независимых производителей оборудования. Это конечно не гарантирует стопроцентный успех новой платформы, но никакой успех без этого был бы попросту невозможен.





Многое про EPYC уже понятно, но полной ясности относительно перспектив этого проекта пока всё же нет. Несколько лет тому назад AMD закрыла для себя серверный рынок и теперь пытается вернуться на него обратно. Однако сделать это будет очень непросто, и компания наверняка встретит серьёзное противодействие со стороны Intel. В своих намерениях AMD удалось заручиться поддержкой нескольких крупных поставщиков серверных решений, однако это всё равно может и не конвертироваться в какие-то реальные достижения в весьма консервативном сегменте серверных решений.

Тем не менее, нельзя отрицать тот факт, что EPYC выглядит вполне конкурентоспособно, а односокетные системы на базе этого процессора могут даже оказаться лучшим вариантом в своей нише. Впрочем, вряд ли стоит переживать и по поводу возможностей двухсокетных систем – они могут стать отличным вариантом при работе с ресурсоёмкими многопоточными нагрузками.





Однако пока всё предложенное AMD описание сильных сторон EPYC строится вокруг его сравнения с процессорами Xeon поколения Broadwell-E. У Intel же есть наготове более новая платформа Purley с процессорами Skylake-SP, которые предложат заметные улучшения как в производительности, так и в поддержке различного дополнительного оборудования. А это значит, что окончательную точку пока ставить рано – следует дождаться реальных тестов и сравнения с новыми Xeon Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum. Но как бы то ни было, EPYC – многообещающий и очень интересный процессор, и вполне возможно, что план AMD по возвращению в течение ближайшей пары лет заметной доли на серверном рынке сможет быть воплощён в жизнь.
AMD возвращается в серверы: знакомимся с процессорами AMD EPYC


----------



## Candellmans (7 Июл 2017)

*16-ядерный процессор AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X засветился в бенчмарках Geekbench и SiSoft Sandra*
Релиз линейки HEDT-процессоров AMD Ryzen Threadripper уже не за горами, так что появление в Сети утечек результатов их производительности в бенчмарках до официального релиза – вопрос времени. Так, в синтетических бенчмарках Geekbench и SiSoft Sandra засветился процессор AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X.







Новинка имеет в своем распоряжении 16 ядер и 32 потока, а ее частота заявлена на уровне 3,4 ГГц. Объем кэш-памяти L1 и L2 составляет 64 КБ на ядро для данных (L1) и 32 КБ на ядро для инструкций (L1), а также 512 КБ на ядро (L2). А вот кэша L3 гораздо больше – 32 МБ на каждый 4-ядерный модуль, что дает в итоге 128 МБ.






В Geekbench в однопоточном режиме он набрал 4074 баллов, а в мультипоточном – 26 768. Для сравнения, представитель конкурирующей линейки – 10-ядерный Intel Core i9-7900X (10 / 20 х 3,3 – 4,3 ГГц) − показал результат в 5403 и 34691 баллов соответственно.







В бенчмарке SiSoft Sandra AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X в тесте «Processor Arithmetic» набрал 434,32 GOPS, а в «Processor Multimedia» − 821,64 Mpix/s. Если сравнивать с Intel Core i9-7900X, то его показатели составили 336,20 GOPS и 1262,68 Mpix/s соответственно.

Однако делать однозначные выводы пока рановато, поскольку у разработчика еще есть время для улучшений. Как показывает практика, обновление BIOS или оптимизация приложений может значительно повлиять на конечную производительность процессоров от AMD.

hothardware.com


----------



## Candellmans (7 Июл 2017)

*Обзор и тест четырех модулей оперативной памяти DDR4-2666 Kingston HyperX Fury (HX426C16FR2K4/32) объемом 8 Гбайт на платформах Intel Kaby Lake и AMD Ryzen (AGESA 1.0.0.6)*

*Вступление*

Мы продолжаем экспериментировать с новой программной платформой AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6, предназначенной для процессоров AMD Ryzen, и ее возможностями по разгону оперативной памяти DDR4. И на сей раз протестируем память такого крупного производителя, как Kingston. Причем для этих целей возьмем модули памяти, относящиеся к среднему сегменту ассортимента компании – линейке HyperX Fury.







Перед прочтением данной статьи *настоятельно рекомендуется ознакомиться с опубликованным ранее материалом*, в котором мы рассмотрели четыре модуля оперативной памяти DDR4-2133 Samsung M378A1G43EB1-CPB объемом 8 Гбайт. Помимо этого, было рассказано об отличиях AGESA 1.0.0.6 от AGESA 1.0.0.4 и ряде других нюансов, которые могут быть уже неактуальны (например, проблемах CPU-Z старых версий), но совсем забывать о них не стоит. *Обзор и тестирование пяти модулей оперативной памяти DDR4-2133 Geil GN44GB2133C15S объемом 4 Гбайт*





До сего момента память DDR4 мы тестировали только именитую и дорогую. Но не у всех есть желание и деньги приобретать, например, DDR4-3200 G.Skill TridentZ. Существует обширный ассортимент бюджетной ОЗУ, который включает и брендовые, и обычные решения. Учитывая, что официально все производимые микросхемы DDR4 укладываются в диапазон частот 2133-2400 МГц, такие модули могут быть интересны.
На всякий случай отметим, что официально прошивки BIOS на программной платформе AGESA 1.0.0.6 на данный момент выпущены не для всех материнских плат. Наличие такой прошивки для конкретной модели платы можно проверить, зайдя на сайт производителя и просмотрев список доступных BIOS: ищем в описании «Update AGESA to 1.0.0.6.» или подобное. Это и есть искомая версия. Все выпущенные после нее версии также будут на AGESA 1.0.0.6. Для некоторой части моделей прошивки выпущены в статусе «beta» («тестовая версия»), найти их можно на многочисленных форумах на просторах интернета или запросив оные у техподдержки производителя системной платы.



*Обзор и тестирование четырех модулей DDR4-2400 Samsung M378A1K43CB2-CRC объемом 8 Гбайт: когда AMD лучше Intel*





Несколько дней назад мы затронули новую программную платформу AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6, на базе которой строятся BIOS материнских плат для процессоров AMD Ryzen. И улучшение оказалось стоящим. При том, что для экспериментов была взята далеко не лучшая память Samsung E-Die в двухранговом исполнении. На сей раз мы изучим возможности одноранговой DDR4 на микросхемах Samsung C-Die. *Обзор и тестирование четырех модулей DDR4-2133 Samsung M378A1G43EB1-CPB объемом 8 Гбайт с AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6*





AMD выпустила новую версию пакета AGESA, на базе которого строятся микрокоды BIOS материнских плат для ее процессоров. И очередной материал, посвященный изучению частотного потенциала DDR4, будет несколько отличаться от предыдущих: тестовых стендов будет не один, а два – к привычному на платформе Intel прибавится новый на базе AMD Ryzen 7 и системной платы с BIOS на основе AGESA 1.0.0.6. *Обзор и тестирование шести модулей оперативной памяти DDR4-2133 Crucial CT8G4DFS8213 объемом 8 Гбайт*





С тех пор, как AMD представила свою процессорную архитектуру «Zen», выяснилось, что новинке довольно-таки желательна именно быстрая память, а не абы что. Причем уже DDR4, а не DDR3 – последняя Socket AM4 не поддерживается. Поэтому запасами старых модулей при апгрейде уже не обойтись. Нашей «жертвой» станет продукция Micron: шесть модулей, выпущенных под торговой маркой Crucial.











Царапины на лаковом покрытии текстолита и микросхемах, сбитые элементы, которые не всегда можно заметить сразу при покупке – все это способно доставить немало неприятных моментов при общении с гарантийным отделом магазина, если эти повреждения окажутся фатальными для работоспособности модулей.

Нагрев микросхем даже в самых тяжелых тестах при повышенном напряжении невелик, поэтому о «температурной» роли радиаторов здесь говорить не приходится. Кстати, данная память поставляется также в радиаторах белого и черного цвета, а средняя цена комплекта (по данным Яндекс.Маркет на момент публикации этого материала) составляет 18 700 рублей.



Согласно маркировке «HX426C16FR2K4/32» перед нами модули оперативной памяти Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2666, а пометка «KIT OF 4» обозначает, что они входят в комплект из четырех модулей. Сами серийные номера идут подряд (на всех снимках и скриншотах серийные номера скрыты по ряду причин).







К сожалению, этикетки на модулях памяти Kingston и сегодня не блистают информативностью: по сути, в явном виде указано лишь напряжение (1.2 В). Номинальная частота и тайминги прямо не указываются, их можно распознать только при умении расшифровывать маркировку Kingston:


HX – линейка HyperX;
4 – DDR4;
26 – 2666 МГц;
C16 – CAS Latency 16T;
F – Fury;
R – Red (радиатор красного цвета);
2 – версия;
K4 – комплект и количество модулей в нем (четыре);
Общий объем комплекта 32 Гбайт.
Чтобы узнать второстепенные тайминги, придется обратиться к сайту Kingston. Также на этикетке указана дата производства – 7-я неделя 2017 года.

К сожалению, произвести вскрытие модулей нельзя, поэтому ограничимся лишь поверхностным визуальным осмотром и программными средствами. Впрочем, учитывая тот факт, что Kingston сама изготавливает свои модули и при этом использует микросхемы зачастую с собственной маркировкой (большой процент DRAM компания закупает у SK Hynix и Micron в виде промышленных кремниевых пластин, которые режет, тестирует и упаковывает в микросхемы уже самостоятельно).

Модули являются одноранговыми («Single Rank»), односторонними.







Для ровности конструкции с другой стороны поверхности текстолита уложен слой теплопроводящего материала увеличенной толщины.
Количество слоев металлизации можно посчитать только визуально, на печатной плате нет никакой явной маркировки. Судя по всему, их шесть.







Из сторонних признаков можно отметить разве что служебную маркировку Kingston на поверхности текстолита печатной платы: 2025678-0F2.B00.







Для определения аппаратной составляющей мы воспользуемся широко известным приложением Thaiphoon Burner.




 










 



А вот это сюрприз! Модули новые, произведены в феврале этого года (четыре месяца назад), но в них использованы микросхемы на базе кремниевых кристаллов DRAM первого поколения (A-Die) Micron, изготовленных по 25 нм техпроцессу – Micron D9SRR, она же Micron MT40A1G8PM-075E:A. По последним символам маркировки «075E» видно, что изначально микросхемы рассчитаны на частоту 2666 МГц с таймингами 18-18-18 при напряжении 1.2 В. Kingston пошла на дополнительное ухищрение: тайминг CAS Latency снижен на два шага вниз – до 16. А ведь раньше в HyperX Fury применялись микросхемы SK Hynix.



Micron DDR4 вообще в своей основной массе отличается довольно скромным частотным потенциалом, в чем мы могли убедиться, когда недавно тестировали оригинальные модули Crucial. При том, что оные были основаны на микросхемах более нового поколения B-Die, и то из шести модулей только один вышел за рамки 2800-2900 МГц.

Самой Micron настолько тяжко дается покорение высоких частот, что в итоге даже для производства собственных модулей памяти имиджевых серий она не может отобрать достаточное количество высокочастотных кристаллов и закупает оные у своего конкурента Samsung (например, Crucial Elite DDR4-3466 (BLE2K8G4D34AEEAK) используют микросхемы Samsung B-Die). Можно заранее готовиться к тому, что от тестируемых модулей мы получим не самые лучшие результаты: мало того, что Micron «выжала» очень многое, дополнительные усилия приложила еще и Kingston.

Еще одним немаловажным моментом является то, что хоть в этих модулях и присутствует XMP-профиль, в качестве стандартных настроек в SPD записаны аналогичные параметры (частота и тайминги), иначе говоря, данные модули памяти будут изначально запускаться на частоте 2666 МГц, никаких привычных действий по активации профиля XMP производить не нужно.








С одной стороны, это удобно. С другой – довольно рискованно. Официально на сегодняшний день такая частота памяти поддерживается только AMD Ryzen. Платформами Intel (как LGA 1151, так и LGA 2066) официально гарантируется работа только с DDR4-2400.

Причем даже на AMD Ryzen поддержка 2667 МГц гарантируется при установке только двух модулей, а на практике можно столкнуться с проблемами и в такой конфигурации. Например, материнская плата ASUS Prime X370-Pro даже с двумя модулями начала работать корректно лишь с последними версиями BIOS, а на более старых версиях система при включении часто входила в циклический перезапуск. Справедливости ради стоит заметить, что ситуация редкая: на нескольких других бывших в моем распоряжении системных платах Socket AM4 ошибка не воспроизводилась.

При установке одновременно всех четырех модулей автоматически, согласно требованиям AMD, материнская плата устанавливает частоту 2400 МГц и активирует соответствующий профиль в SPD модулей, в результате чего устанавливаются тайминги 15-17-17-36-55, Command Rate – 2T. Вручную вернуть обратно частоту 2667 МГц можно (например, просто активировав XMP профиль), а вот дальше все зависит от везения с конкретным экземпляром процессора (в большей степени) и системной платы (в меньшей степени). Мой экземпляр ЦП, например, спокойно работает в режиме 2667 МГц с таймингами 16-18-18-39-61 и Command Rate 1T – его встроенный контроллер памяти данный комплект «вытягивает» отлично.

Процессоры AMD APU «Bristol Ridge» в исполнении Socket AM4 и вовсе не получили такого множителя – их встроенный контроллер памяти располагает только х24.00 и ниже. К счастью, тут проблем нет: в моем распоряжении есть AMD APU A12-9800 – с ним частота на различных материнских платах устанавливалась равной 2400 МГц с двумя модулями и 1866 МГц с четырьмя (архитектурное ограничение AMD).
Подробнее: Обзор и тест четырех модулей оперативной памяти DDR4-2666 Kingston HyperX Fury (HX426C16FR2K4/32) объемом 8 Гбайт на платформах Intel Kaby Lake и AMD Ryzen (AGESA 1.0.0.6)
*


----------



## Candellmans (10 Июл 2017)

*Intel готовит несколько новых процессоров Kaby Lake*
*10.07.2017* 

Как следует из опубликованной на сайте Intel документации (_Specification Update_), компания готовит обновление ассортимента процессоров поколения Kaby Lake. В ближайшее время будут выпущены новые десктопные LGA 1151-процессоры Core i3 с увеличенными тактовыми частотами, более быстрые двухъядерные экономичные процессоры U-серии, а также новый флагманский чип Xeon E3-1285 v6, частота которого в турбо-режиме будет доходить до 4,5 ГГц.







Если говорить о предложениях Intel для настольных систем, то ассортимент LGA 1151-процессоров будет пополнен четырьмя новыми двухъядерными моделями серии Core i3: Core i3-7340, Core i3-7320T, Core i3-7120T и Core i3-7120. Новые чипы будут основываться на том же ядре степпинга S0, что и их предшественники, но получат на 100 МГц более высокие частоты. Остальные характеристики останутся неизменными.






Стоит заметить, что в рамках такой модернизации тактовая частота старшего Core i3-7340 достигнет 4,2 ГГц. Таким образом оверклокерский Core i3-7350K перестанет быть самым быстрым интеловским двухъядерником — Core i3-7340 сможет предложить точно такую же скорость, а преимущество Core i3-7350K будет состоять лишь в наличии свободного множителя.

Гораздо более весомое изменение ожидает модельный ряд процессоров Xeon E3-1200 v6 для процессорного разъёма LGA 1151. Здесь появится новый флагман — Xeon E3-1285 v6, частота которого окажется значительно выше, чем у имеющихся в настоящее время процессоров этого модельного ряда. Номинальное значение частоты новинки будет установлено в 4,1 ГГц, в то время как в турбо-режиме этот процессор сможет разгоняться до 4,5 ГГц. По сравнению со старшим процессором в этой серии на данный момент, Xeon E3-1275 v6, прирост частоты составит 300 МГц. При этом перспективная модель Xeon E3-1285 v6 сохранит в работоспособном состоянии графическое ядро GT2, которое в другой флагманской модели, Xeon E3-1285 v6, сейчас деактивировано.






Правда, столь значительное увеличение тактовой частоты повлечёт за собой рост тепловыделения: тепловой пакет Xeon E3-1285 v6 установлен в 91 Вт против 72 или 73 Вт у предшественников.

О том, что процессор Xeon E3-1285 v6 должен появиться в числе продуктов Intel, было известно заранее: сообщалось, что такой CPU найдёт применение в одном из вариантов конфигураций перспективных компьютеров Apple iMac для профессиональных пользователей.

Вместе с Core i3 и Xeon E3, пополнение ожидается и в ряду мобильных экономичных процессоров Kaby Lake U-класса, обладающих 15-ваттным тепловым пакетом и располагающих двумя вычислительными ядрами. В это семейство будет добавлена новая младшая модель Core i3-7007U со сравнительно низкой тактовой частотой 2,1 ГГц, а также три процессора Core i3-7110U, Core i5-7210U и Core i7-7510U, поднимающие планку тактовой частоты на 100–200 МГц. Кроме того, в моделях i5-7210U и i7-7510U будет также увеличена и частота имеющегося в них графического ядра GT2.






Хотя информация о новинках и получена из официального источника, Intel ещё не успела добавить их в свой прайс-лист. Поэтому сведений о ценах пока нет, как и неизвестно, с какого момента новые процессоры станут доступны в продаже. Впрочем, с большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что ускоренные модели появятся уже в ближайшее время и будут заменять собой предшественников, не отличаясь от них увеличенной стоимостью.

*Источник:*


Intel


----------



## Candellmans (18 Июл 2017)

*AMD изучила влияние некоторых настроек ОЗУ из нового микрокода AGESA*
Известный факт: чем выше частоты оперативной памяти, тем выше производительность процессоров семейства AMD Ryzen в игровых проектах. Также повышение частоты ОЗУ уменьшает задержки используемого интерфейса AMD Infinity Fabric, что играет немалую роль для улучшения продуктивности. Но кроме частоты не стоит забывать и о таймингах. Компания AMD исследовала влияние параметров ОЗУ на производительность процессоров линейки AMD Ryzen и поделилась результатами в своем блоге.

AMD постоянно улучшает работу процессоров Ryzen с оперативной памятью путем выпуска обновлений BIOS, последним из которых стал микрокод AGESA 1.0.0.6, и новые настройки актуальны именно для этой версии.






Результаты тестирования сведены в одной основной диаграмме, отображающей наилучшее сочетание настроек оперативной памяти для производительности. Высокие частоты, настроенные вручную тайминги, отключенные параметры GDM и BGS, а также использование одноранговых модулей памяти обеспечили наилучшие результаты в игровых тестах. Давайте рассмотрим настройки более детально.






AMD сопоставила результаты одноранговой памяти с двухранговой и пришла к выводу, что в целом, без дополнительной тонкой настройки, для улучшения производительности процессоров семейства AMD Ryzen лучше использовать двухранговые модули.






Тайминги влияют на стабильность, производительность и совместимость компонентов, в связи с чем производители материнских плат разработали простые в использовании предустановленные профили настроек, к примеру, XMP. Проблема в том, что материнские платы для процессоров от AMD не поддерживает XMP, потому некоторые производители разрабатывают свои профили настроек, как MSI A-XMP, которые позволяют управлять таймингами и оверклокингом ОЗУ буквально несколькими щелчками мышки. Но действительно ли такие настройки дают какой-либо результат?






Согласно тестам AMD, ручная настройка может дать намного больший прирост, чем предустановленные профили. Да, это займет немало времени, однако если верить результатам, то оно того стоит. И самое главное – оказалось, что влияние таймингов на производительность в играх является более существенным, нежели повышение частоты ОЗУ.






Микрокод AGESA 1.0.0.6 также добавил пару новых опций – Geardown Mode (GDM) и BankGroupSwap (BGS). GDM по умолчанию активна для ОЗУ DDR4-2667 и выше. Она позволяет повышать частоты и улучшать стабильность работы. Эта опция будет полезна для среднестатистического пользователя, однако для более гибкой настройки работы оперативной памяти ее придется деактивировать, поскольку она игнорирует ручные настройки показателей в BIOS.






В свою очередь BGS изменяет способ доступа приложений к оперативной памяти, оптимизируя ее работу с учетом особенностей архитектуры DRAM и таймингов. Активирование этого параметра улучшает баланс производительности в пользу синтетических бенчмарков, а деактивация – в пользу игр.






Компания AMD с момента запуска не прекращает работать над улучшением платформы Ryzen, постоянно увеличивая ее производительность. Кроме того, она тесно сотрудничает с разработчиками игр, которые оптимизируют свои продукты под особенности платформы и выпускают специальные патчи. Так что можно смело надеяться, что платформа AMD Ryzen нам преподнесет еще немало приятных сюрпризов в будущем.

tomshardware.com
community.amd.com


----------



## Candellmans (21 Июл 2017)

*ROG Crosshair VI Extreme: флагманская плата ASUS для платформы AM4*
*21.07.2017*

Пару месяцев назад в лаборатории 3DNews побывала материнская плата ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero, оставившая по себе приятные впечатления. Но будучи знакомым с номенклатурой плат Republic of Gamers, можно было предположить, что модель Hero — лишь прелюдия к выпуску более продвинутого решения. Таковым стал продукт ROG Crosshair VI Extreme на том же чипсете — AMD X370.







Новая матплата для процессоров Ryzen в целом недалеко ушла от Crosshair VI Hero. Extreme предоставляет возможность установления Wi-Fi подключения (2×2 802.11ac) без покупки отдельного адаптера и антенн. Кроме того, она имеет более массивный чипсетный радиатор, дополнительный штырьковый разъём USB 3, большое количество разъёмов для подключения вентиляторов, помп СЖО и светодиодных лент. Стабильность работы многочиповых графических конфигураций NVIDIA SLI и AMD CrossFire обеспечит 4-контактное гнездо Molex у нижнего края PCB.










Перечень доступных на ROG Crosshair VI Extreme разъёмов, среди прочего, включает 10-Гбит/с USB 3.1, 32-Гбит/с M.2, четыре слота для оперативной памяти DIMM DDR4, три разъёма PCI Express x16 (нижний работает в режиме x4), такое же количество PCI-E x1 и восемь портов SATA 6 Гбит/с. Аудиоподсистема представлена кодеком SupremeFX S1220 и ЦАП ESS Sabre; интерфейс Gigabit Ethernet базируется на контроллере Intel.











Питание процессорного гнезда AMD AM4 обеспечивается двенадцатью фазами Digi+ VRM. К тому же на плате находятся два разъёма питания CPU (4- и 8-контактный), которые облегчат задачу раскрытия разгонного потенциала 4-, 6- и 8-ядерных процессоров Ryzen. Инженеры сервис-центров и энтузиасты по достоинству оценят наличие у ROG Crosshair VI Extreme индикатора POST-кодов, кнопок Power и Reset, а также контактов для измерения основных напряжений. На задней панели различимы кнопки Clear CMOS и BIOS Flashback, гнёзда для антенн Wi-Fi, шесть портов USB 3.0, четыре USB 2.0, единичные RJ-45, USB 3.1 Type-A, USB 3.1 Type-C, оптический S/PDIF, а также пять Mini-Jack.






Компания ASUS наделила новинку ценником в 349 долларов США, актуальным в основном для заокеанской розницы. Полагаем, что рано или поздно Crosshair VI Extreme столкнётся с внутренней конкуренцией с матплатами ROG X399, ассоциируемыми с процессорами AMD Ryzen Threadripper для 4094-контактного разъёма TR4.


*Источник:*


ASUSTeK Computer
ROG Crosshair VI Extreme: флагманская плата ASUS для платформы AM4


----------



## Candellmans (21 Июл 2017)

*Corsair представила две новые версии корпуса Crystal 570X RGB*
Компания Corsair расширяет ассортимент своих компьютерных корпусов, и представляет две новые версии одного из своих самых удачных корпусов за последний год – Crystal 570X RGB. Теперь данный корпус также доступен в белой и красной версиях цветового оформления, сообщает Guru3D. В первом случае в белом цвете выполнено весь корпус, тогда как во втором в красном цвете выполнены лишь отдельные элементы, что тем не менее, создаёт весьма привлекательный внешний вид.














Что касается характеристик новинок, то они не отличаются от оригинального Crystal 570X RGB, представленного в конце прошлого года. Вкратце напомним, что данный корпус отличается тем, что большинство его внешних панелей, кроме задней и нижней, изготовлено из закалённого стекла. Корпус выполнен в форм-факторе Midi Tower, его габариты составляют 480 x 234 x 512 мм, а весит он 10,9 кг.










Crystal 570X RGB вмещают материнские платы до типоразмера ATX, видеокарты длиной до 370 мм, процессорные системы охлаждения высотой до 170 мм и блоки питания длиной до 225 мм. Корпус имеет семь слотов расширения, и вмещает по два 3.5- и 2.5-дюймовых накопителя. На фронтальной панели предустановлено три 120-мм вентилятора с RGB-подсветкой, и поддерживается установка радиаторов СЖО до 360-мм. Ещё два 120-/140-мм вентилятора или 240-мм радиатор можно установить на верхнюю панель. Наконец, 120-мм радиатор или вентилятор может быть установлен на заднюю панель.










Новые версии Crystal 570X RGB в скором времени появятся в продаже. Кстати, рекомендованная стоимость корпуса составляет $180.


Corsair представила две новые версии корпуса Crystal 570X RGB


----------



## Candellmans (22 Июл 2017)

*Новая мини-плата GIGABYTE оснащена чипом Intel Apollo Lake*
*21.07.2017*

Компания GIGABYTE представила очередную новинку — системную плату небольшого форм-фактора GA-SBCAP3350, выполненную на аппаратной платформе Intel Apollo Lake.


В основу решения положен процессор Celeron N3350, изготавливающийся по 14-нанометровой технологии. Этот чип содержит два вычислительных ядра и графический ускоритель Intel HD Graphics 500. Номинальная тактовая частота составляет 1,1 ГГц, форсированная — 2,4 ГГц.






На плате расположен единственный слот DDR3L SO-DIMM для модуля оперативной памяти DDR3L-1866/1600/1333 ёмкостью до 8 Гбайт. Накопители могут быть подключены к двум портам SATA 3.0; кроме того, имеется коннектор mSATA.

В арсенале новинки — двухпортовый сетевой контроллер Gigabit Ethernet, звуковой кодек Realtek ALC255 и слот mini PCIe для карты беспроводной связи.






Для подключения дисплеев на планке с разъёмами предусмотрены цифровой интерфейс HDMI и аналоговый коннектор D-Sub. Там же можно обнаружить два порта USB 3.0, два гнезда для сетевых кабелей и комбинированный аудиоразъём.

Плата характеризуется размерами 146 × 102 мм — на её основе могут формироваться компактные компьютеры. О цене ничего не сообщается.


Спойлер



Новая мини-плата GIGABYTE оснащена чипом Intel Apollo Lake


----------



## Candellmans (22 Июл 2017)

Видеообзор AMD Ryzen 5




ixbt by


----------



## Candellmans (27 Июл 2017)

*Флэшка Silicon Power Mobile C50 оснащена тремя разъемами USB*

Ассортимент компании Silicon Power пополнил необычный флэш-накопитель. Он называется Mobile C50, а необычность его заключается в наличии трех разъемов USB: Type-A, Micro-B и Type-C. Такое оснащение обеспечивает возможность подключения без переходников к широкому кругу компьютеров и мобильных устройств.






Разъем USB Type-C находится под откидной резиновой крышкой, которая защищает его от повреждений и загрязнений. Такую же роль для разъема Micro-B играет разъем Type-A.






На разъемы USB Type-A и Type-C выведен интерфейс USB3.1 Gen 1, на разъем Micro-B — интерфейс USB2.0.

Накопитель выпускается объемом 32, 64 и 128 ГБ. Его габариты равны 41,2 x 20 x 14,4 мм, масса — 5,2 г. В накопителе используется технология COB, позволяющая обеспечить защиту от воды, пыли и вибрации. Производитель предоставляет на Mobile C50 пятилетнюю гарантию. The Whole ABC in One Device - SP/ Silicon Power Releases Mobile C50 Triple-Interface Flash Drive Silicon Power


----------



## Candellmans (29 Июл 2017)

ASRock z270 Taichi


----------



## Candellmans (6 Авг 2017)

*Tt eSPORTS Level 10M Hybrid Advanced: мышь с проводным и беспроводным режимами работы*
*06.08.2017*

Компания Tt eSports выпустила мышь Level 10M Hybrid Advanced, созданную для пользователей, увлекающихся компьютерными играми.







В основе манипулятора лежит лазерный датчик AVAGO 9800 с разрешающей способностью до 16 000 DPI (точек на дюйм). Задействован 32-битный микроконтроллер ARM.






Мышь наделена программируемыми кнопками и надёжными переключателями OMRON, рассчитанными на 50 млн срабатываний. Для хранения пользовательских настроек предусмотрено 128 Кбайт встроенной памяти; можно задать до пяти профилей.






Новинка может функционировать в проводном и беспроводном режимах. Во втором случае применяется технология передачи данных 5.8G: утверждается, что она позволяет увеличить спектр рабочих частот и снизить уровень помех по сравнению с предыдущей технологией 2.4G.






Tt eSPORTS Level 10M Hybrid Advanced располагает RGB-подсветкой с поддержкой 16,8 млн цветовых оттенков. В манипуляторе реализована возможность настройки положения верхней части корпуса для достижения максимально удобного охвата рукой для любого пользователя.

Ориентировочная цена мыши — 90 долларов США.

*Источники:*


Guru3D
Tt eSPORTS


----------



## akok (6 Авг 2017)

Candellmans написал(а):


> Для хранения пользовательских настроек предусмотрено 128 Кбайт встроенной памяти


))) шутка о вирусах в мышке может перестать быть шуткой


----------



## Theriollaria (7 Авг 2017)

akok написал(а):


> ))) шутка о вирусах в мышке может перестать быть шуткой


Ну были же вирусы в клавиатурах. В мышах даже поболе памяти сейчас.


----------



## Candellmans (31 Авг 2017)

*Acer выпустила «самый мощный игровой ПК современности».*


*Компания Acer представила в Берлине игровой ПК Predator Orion 9000, который назвала самым мощным игровым ПК на сегодняшний день. Для удобства перемещения тяжелый системный блок пришлось оборудовать колесами. Цена новинки в США составит от $1999, продажи начнутся в ноябре.*

*«Самый мощный игровой ПК»*
Компания Acer представила игровой ПК Predator Orion 9000, который назвала «самым мощным игровым ПК на сегодняшний день», пишет ресурс The Verge. Издание отмечает, что, помимо характеристик новинки, на аудиторию произвели сильное впечатление колесики, которыми корпус ПК оборудован для удобства передвижения — на манер чемодана.

Predator Orion 9000 поступит в продажу в Северной Америке в декабре по цене от $1999. В ноябре он станет доступен в Европе, странах Ближнего Востока и Африки по цене от 1999 евро.

*Технические особенности*
Аппаратной основой для Predator Orion 9000 послужил 18-ядерный и 36-потоковый процессор Intel Core i9 Extreme Edition. ПК располагает до 128 ГБ оперативной памяти типа DDR4 в 4-канальном режиме. Пользователь может установить до четырех видеокарт AMD Radeon RX Vega, или же двух NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080Ti в режиме SLI.

Корпус выполнен в форме пирамиды. В ПК предусмотрено жидкостное охлаждение, также внутри корпуса имеется место для установки до пяти 120 мм кулеров. Благодаря кулерам потоки воздуха будут перемещаться между так называемыми термальными зонами, на которые пространство корпуса разделено по технологии Acer IceTunnel 2.0. У каждой зоны есть свой туннель для воздушного потока, вытесняющего тепло. Часть воздушного потока перенаправляется к задней части лотка материнской платы для охлаждения устройств хранения.







Корпус Predator Orion 9000 имеет пирамидальную форму
Для подключения периферийных устройств предусмотрено два порта USB 3.1 Gen 2 — один типа C и один типа А. Также есть восемь портов USB 3.1 Gen 1 — один типа С и семь типа А — и два порта USB 2.0 типа A. Predator Orion 9000 поддерживает в общей сложности три слота M.2 для увеличения мощности ПК, и четыре слота PCIe x16 для расширения видеокарт.

*Монитор*
Специально для Predator Orion 9000 компания разработала монитор Acer Predator X35. Он поступит в продажу в I кв. 2018 г. Это 35-дюймовый дисплей с соотношением сторон 21:9 и кривизной 1800R. Он имеет разрешение 3440 x 1440 пикселей, что соответствует стандарту WQHD. За контрастность и динамический диапазон отвечают технологии NVIDIA G-SYNC, Acer HDR Ultra и технология квантовых точек.

Расширенное светодиодное локальное затемнение в 512 индивидуально контролируемых зонах позволяет дисплею избирательно светиться на отдельных участках. Технология Acer BlueLightShield дает возможность пользователю контролировать выбросы синего света, для этого нужно выбрать один из четырех фильтров в меню. Панель Premium VA обеспечивает угол обзора до 178 градусов по горизонтали и по вертикали. Технология Dark Boost отвечает за отображение мелких деталей в условиях слабой освещенности.

*Аксессуары*
Для нового ПК предусмотрена игровая гарнитура Predator Galea 500 которая позволяет на звук определять местоположение различных элементов в пространстве игры. Технология Acer TrueHarmony 3D Soundscape воссоздает акустическое пространство, основываясь на положении головы игрока. За скорость и четкость воспроизведения звука отвечает диафрагма драйвера из биоцеллюлозы с резиновым покрытием. Гарнитура имеет три режима: EQ Music, Movie и Sport.




Также предусмотрена мышь Predator Cestus 500 с двумя переключателями, которая позволяет игрокам настраивать сопротивление кликов в соответствии с типом игры. Например, легкое сопротивление подойдет для игр FPS, требующих более быстрой реакции. Для маневров в играх RTS подойдет усиленное сопротивление. Мышь имеет подсветку, в которой использована цветовая модель RGB на 16,8 млн цветов, а также 8 схем освещения, 5 встроенных профилей настроек, 8 программируемых кнопок и позолоченный разъем USB.

Гарнитура Predator Galea 500 будет доступна в Северной Америке в ноябре по цене $299,99, одновременно она появится в странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки по цене 299,99 евро. Мышь Predator Cestus 500 появится в продаже в Северной Америке в ноябре по цене $79,99, и в этом же месяце ее уже можно будет купить в Европе, Африке и на Ближнем Востоке за 89,99 евро.

Подробнее: Acer выпустила «самый мощный игровой ПК современности». Видео


----------



## Candellmans (1 Сен 2017)

*IFA 2017: краткий обзор интересных новинок от ASUS*
*1.09.2017*
Компания ASUS серьезно подготовилась к выставке IFA 2017, показав публике ряд очень интересных новинок. Коротко пройдемся по наиболее значимым из них.







*Гарнитура ASUS Windows Mixed Reality*

Гарнитура смешанной реальности ASUS Windows Mixed Reality создана на основе инновационной технологии Microsoft, которая дарит пользователям захватывающие возможности реального и виртуального миров. Она обладает красивым, уникальным дизайном с рисунком из сотен 3D-полигонов, в котором реализован эффект перехода между полутонами. Гарнитуру ASUS Windows Mixed Reality можно комфортно носить в течение длительного времени благодаря небольшой массе (менее 400 граммов), мягким антибактериальным материалам и сбалансированной конструкции, которая позволила свести к минимуму давление на нос и лицо пользователя.






ASUS Windows Mixed Reality оснащена инновационной системой отслеживания положения класса inside-out с двумя встроенными фронтальными камерами на передней панели устройства, которые позволяют отслеживать положение объектов с 6 степенями свободы (6DoF). В отличие от других гарнитур, ASUS Windows Mixed Reality не нуждается во внешних датчиках или дополнительном программном обеспечении, что упрощает первоначальную настройку системы и позволяет пользователям приступить к работе с гарнитурой в считанные минуты.

*ASUS ZenBook Flip 14*

ASUS ZenBook Flip 14 (UX461) позиционируется производителем в качестве самого тонкого в мире ноутбука формата «2-в-1» с высокопроизводительной дискретной графикой. При толщине всего 13,9 мм и массе 1,4 кг, он оснащен сенсорным экраном, раскрывающимся на угол до 360°. Также новинка обладает поддержкой цифрового пера ASUS Pen, превращающим его в творческий центр, который можно взять с собой в любую поездку.






Вычислительные возможности ASUS ZenBook Flip 14 (UX461) возложены на процессор Intel Core i7 8-ого поколения, 16 ГБ ОЗУ, мобильную видеокарту NVIDIA GeForce MX150 и 512-гигабайтный SSD с интерфейсом PCIe x4. А за качественный вывод звука отвечает аудиоподсистема от Harman Kardon. В свою очередь 14-дюймовый NanoEdge-дисплей формата Full HD обладает ультратонкой рамкой, поэтому корпус этого ноутбука очень компактен, не больше, чем у многих 13-дюймовых моделей.

Время автономной работы новинки составляет до 13 часов, что позволяет комфортно пользоваться ноутбуком целый день. ASUS ZenBook Flip 14 (UX461) работает на базе операционной системы Windows 10, а также оснащен датчиком отпечатков пальцев для быстрого и безопасного входа в систему с помощью функции Windows Hello. В продажу он поступит в двух стильных цветах: золотистом (Icicle Gold) и синевато-сером (Slate Grey).

*ASUS ZenBook Flip 15*

Впервые продемонстрированная модель ASUS ZenBook Flip 15 (UX561) – это мощный и универсальный ноутбук «2-в-1». Он дает пользователям все преимущества раскрывающегося на 360° 15,6-дюймового дисплея в потрясающем новом корпусе, который легко переносить с собой. Также это самый мощный ноутбук серии ASUS ZenBook Flip с процессором Intel Core i7 восьмого поколения и до 16 ГБ оперативной памяти DDR4-2400 МГц.






Дополнительно новинка оснащена видеокартой игрового класса NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, HDD емкостью до 2 ТБ и 512-гигабайтным SSD, портом USB-C с поддержкой Thunderbolt 3 и мощной аудиосистемой Harman Kardon с четырьмя динамиками. Ее сенсорный NanoEdge-дисплей с разрешением 4K UHD или Full HD имеет широкие углы обзора (178°) и поддержку высокоточного стилуса, что делает ASUS ZenBook Flip 15 (UX561) отличным вариантом для дизайнеров и представителей других творческих профессий. Он будет доступен в двух цветах: дымчато-сером (Smoky Grey) и серебристом (Pure Silver).

*ASUS ZenBook Flip S*

ASUS ZenBook Flip S (UX370) является самым тонким и одним из самых легких в мире ноутбуков-трансформеров: при толщине всего 10,9 мм, он весит лишь 1,1 кг. Этот элегантный и утонченный лэптоп с раскрывающимся на 360 градусов дисплеем оборудован инновационным шарниром ErgoLift с механизмом двойного действия, который при открытии дисплея на угол свыше 135° поднимает и наклоняет клавиатуру в идеальное для набора текста положение.






ASUS ZenBook Flip S работает под управлением операционной системы Windows 10 на базе 4-ядерного процессора Intel Core i7-8550U. В нем также установлен сверхбыстрый SSD объемом 1 ТБ с интерфейсом PCIe. Для максимально комфортной работы в ноутбуке использована совершенно новая система охлаждения с вентилятором из жидкокристаллического полимера толщиной всего 0,3 мм. Сенсорный дисплей NanoEdge с разрешением до 4K UHD поддерживает активное цифровое перо. Устройство оборудовано также одним из самых компактных датчиков отпечатков пальцев, которые можно увидеть в ноутбуках ASUS, размером всего 16 x 3,6 мм. Он служит для мгновенного входа в систему с помощью функции Windows Hello в любом режиме: ноутбука или планшета.

*ASUS VivoBook Flip 14*

ASUS VivoBook Flip 14 (TP401) – это 14-дюймовое трансформируемое устройство, которое может быть и ноутбуком, и планшетом, и чем-то большим. Новинка разработана специально для тех людей, которые проводят много времени в дороге, поэтому при толщине всего 15,4 мм она весит менее 1,5 кг. 14-дюймовый дисплей NanoEdge с разрешением Full HD и широкими углами обзора (178°) обладает ультратонкой рамкой и располагается в корпусе, не большем, чем у многих 13-дюймовых решений. Процессор Intel Core i7 седьмого поколения обеспечивает достойную производительность и низкое энергопотребление, а безвентиляторная система охлаждения гарантирует бесшумную работу устройства даже при полной загрузке. Ноутбук поддерживает цифровое перо ASUS Pen.






*ASUS ZenBook 13*

Новый ASUS ZenBook 13 (UX331) – это элегантный 13-дюймовый ноутбук с современным дизайном и особым покрытием корпуса. Он создан для мобильности: толщина его корпуса составляет 13,9 мм при массе 1,12 кг. Новинка оснащена сенсорным экраном NanoEdge формата 4K UHD с ультратонкой рамкой, что делает ее гораздо более компактнее обычного 13-дюймового ноутбука.






Достойную производительность ASUS ZenBook 13 показывает благодаря процессору Intel Core i7 восьмого поколения, 16 ГБ оперативной памяти, PCIe SSD объемом 1 ТБ и мобильной видеокарте NVIDIA GeForce MX150. Такой конфигурации будет достаточно для мультимедийных и развлекательных целей.

*ASUS ZenBook 3 Deluxe*

ASUS ZenBook 3 Deluxe (UX490) представляет собой самый тонкий в мире 14-дюймовый ноутбук, предлагающий пользователям идеальный баланс между портативностью и производительностью. Он обладает изящным корпусом толщиной 12,9 мм и массой 1,1 кг (как у компактных 13-дюймовых моделей), в котором размещается 14-дюймовый дисплей NanoEdge с ультратонкой рамкой.






В обновленную конфигурацию ASUS ZenBook 3 Deluxe входит процессор Intel Core i7 восьмого поколения, до 16 ГБ памяти LPDDR3-2133 МГц и сверхскоростной SSD с интерфейсом PCIe объемом до 1 ТБ. В нем также используются новейшие порты USB-C с поддержкой интерфейса Thunderbolt 3, способные на обмен данными со скоростью до 40 ГБ/с и работу с двумя внешними дисплеями с разрешением 4K UHD.

*ASUS VivoBook S14*

ASUS VivoBook S14 (S410) – это стильный, тонкий и легкий 14-дюймовый ноутбук с профилем 18,8 мм и массой 1,3 кг, который также создан для любителей путешествий и деловых людей. Он выполнен в одном из престижных цветовых вариантов: золотистом (Icicle Gold) или «звездном» сером (Star Grey) и оборудован дисплеем NanoEdge с тонкой 7,8-миллиметровой рамкой. ASUS VivoBook S14 оснащен процессором Intel Core i7-8550U восьмого поколения, памятью DDR4 объемом до 16 ГБ и графикой NVIDIA GeForce MX150.






*ASUS RT-AC86U*

Маршрутизатор ASUS RT-AC86U – это новейшее геймерское решение, обеспечивающее высокую скорость передачи данных (до 2917 Мбит/с благодаря технологии NitroQAM) и широкое покрытие беспроводной сети благодаря мощным антеннам и технологии RangeBoost. В результате интеграции технологии MU-MIMO несколько клиентских устройств могут подключаться к маршрутизатору одновременно на максимально поддерживаемой ими скорости.






ASUS RT-AC86U обладает возможностью ускорения соединения для онлайн-игр без задержек благодаря адаптивной функции QoS и встроенной системе минимизации «лагов» WTFast, которая автоматически оптимизирует маршрут прохождения пакетов с игровыми данными. За безопасность от внешних атак и сохранение конфиденциальных данных в новинке отвечает технология AiProtection, разработанная совместно с компанией Trend Micro. Она обеспечивает защиту всех подключенных к домашней сети цифровых устройств, в том числе тех, которые не обладают собственными антивирусными системами (например, устройства класса «интернет вещей»).

*ASUS RT-AX88U*

ASUS RT-AX88U – это первый маршрутизатор ASUS с поддержкой стандарта Wi-Fi следующего поколения − 802.11ax, который обеспечивает суммарную скорость передачи данных до 5952 Мбит/с (до 1148 Мбит/с в диапазоне 2,4 ГГц и до 4804 Мбит/с в диапазоне 5 ГГц). Благодаря комбинации технологий OFDMA и MU-MIMO оборудование стандарта 802.11ax обеспечивает пропускную способность в 4 раза выше, чем аналоги стандарта 802.11ac при подключении множества устройств.






ASUS RT-AX88U поддерживает одновременный обмен данных с большим количеством клиентов, чем могут обеспечить маршрутизаторы стандарта 802.11ac с технологией MU-MIMO, поэтому он идеально подходит для сред с растущим числом интеллектуальных сетевых устройств. Также новинка использует технологию TWT для оптимизации обмена данными с устройствами 802.11ax, чтобы снизить энергопотребление и увеличить время автономной работы подключенных к сети мобильных устройств.

*ASUS Designo Curve MX38VC и MX32VQ*

ASUS Designo Curve MX38VC – это 37,5-дюймовый монитор с разрешением Ultra-wide QHD++ (3840 x 1600) и соотношением сторон 21:9, а ASUS Designo Curve MX32VQ – 31,5-дюймовая модель с экраном формата WQHD (2560 x 1440) и соотношением сторон 16:9. Эти изящные новинки с изогнутыми безрамочными экранами с широкими углами обзора являются обладателями авторитетной дизайнерской награды iF 2017. Они обеспечивают потрясающий уровень детализации и высокое качество цветопередачи.






Мониторы ASUS Designo Curve MX38VC и MX32VQ оснащены аудиосистемой ASUS SonicMaster, разработанной совместно с Harman Kardon, обладают расширенным набором интерфейсов, включая DisplayPort, два порта HDMI, USB-C (только MX38VC) и аудиовход. В основание каждого из них встроена стильная подсветка, которая может работать синхронно с аудиосистемой. Интуитивно понятный регулятор позволяет управлять громкостью и визуальными эффектами подсветки. Для воспроизведения музыки пользователи могут подключать мобильные устройства к ASUS Designo Curve MX38VC также через беспроводной интерфейс Bluetooth. Также новинки поддерживают технологии ASUS GamePlus и Adaptive-Sync, которые обеспечивают расширенные игровые возможности и плавное воспроизведение игровой графики.

https://www.asus.com


----------



## Candellmans (15 Сен 2017)

*APU AMD Ryzen 5 2500U замечен в базе данных Geekbench*
*15.09.2017*
После успешного дебюта 14-нм микроархитектуры AMD Zen в процессорах серии AMD Ryzen многие с нетерпением ждут появления линейки более доступных APU AMD Raven Ridge, которые сочетают в себе AMD Zen и AMD Vega. Одна из таких новинок, APU AMD Ryzen 5 2500U, была замечена в базе данных бенчмарка Geekbench.






Она предлагает 4 полноценных процессорных ядра с тактовой частотой 2,0 ГГц и возможность обрабатывать 8 потоков. Объем кэш-памяти L2 составляет 2 МБ (4 х 512 КБ), а L3 – 4 МБ. В роли встроенного GPU используется решение серии Radeon Vega, подробности конфигурации и тактовых частот которого не сообщаются.






Результат AMD Ryzen 5 2500U в однопоточном режиме составил 3561, а в многопоточном – 9421 балл. Чтобы лучше оценить эти показатели, можно для сравнения взять результаты текущего флагмана из серии AMD Bristol Ridge – AMD A12-9800 (4 / 4 x 3,8 ГГц). При почти в два раза большей тактовой частоте, он набирает 2607 баллов в однопоточном режиме и 6329 баллов в многопоточном. Преимущество новинки составляет впечатляющие 36,6% и 48,9% соответственно. При этом тактовые частоты финальной версии AMD Ryzen 5 2500U вполне могут быть выше, что обеспечит еще более существенную прибавку к производительности.

http://www.guru3d.com
Ну,вот и ноутбукерам подарок


----------



## Candellmans (16 Сен 2017)

*VITEC представила аппаратный кодировщик HEVC*
*16.09.20*
На сегодня основным стандартом сжатия видео высокого разрешения является HEVC. Стандарт весьма широк и имеет массу опций и режимов, но всё большую популярность набирают решения, способные аппаратно работать с 10-битной глубиной цвета. Если с декодированием такого видео сегодня справляется практически любой ПК, то для кодирования эффективнее использовать специализированные устройства на базе специализированных чипов (ASIC) или ПЛИС, поскольку такие решения будут иметь лучшее соотношение производительности к энергопотреблению. К таким устройствам относится и комплекс VITEC MGW Ace Encoder, продемонстрированный на мероприятии IBC2017, которое сейчас проходит в Амстердаме и завершится 19 сентября.







Внешне это довольно обычное устройство в металлическом корпусе, но предназначено оно для сжатия видеопотока в реальном времени. Поддерживаются форматы H.264 и H.265, сжатие полностью аппаратное в обоих случаях и происходит с минимальной задержкой — в районе 60 миллисекунд. Новейший процессор HEVC Gen2 обеспечивает, по словам представителей компании, лучшее в индустрии качество сжатия видео в форматах до 4:2:2 с 10-битной глубиной цвета. Преимущество перед конкурентами достигает 20 %. Устройство полностью автономно, поддерживает ввод сигнала посредством интерфейсов 3G-SDI, HD-SDI, SDI, HDMI, DVI или Composite и обладает удобным веб-интерфейсом для дистанционного управления. Оператор может следить за процессом в разрешении 1080p.






А теперь небольшое сравнение: в арсенале Intel имеется ускоритель VCA, устанавливаемый в слот PCI Express. На плате распаяно сразу три процессора Intel Xeon E3 v4 и до 96 Гбайт памяти DDR3. Нетрудно подсчитать, что потребляемая мощность у такого ускорителя будет находиться в районе нескольких сотен ватт, и, к тому же, он неспособен работать автономно. VITEC MGW Ace Encoder потребляет гораздо меньше и довольствуется любым источником постоянного тока с напряжением 28 вольт. То есть устройство можно применять буквально на «переднем крае» новостей и сразу отсылать в студию уже сжатое видео с высоким качеством. При необходимости его можно на лету зашифровать по стандарту AES. Кроме того, поддерживается внедрение в видеопоток тегов и данных с различных датчиков. На входе поддерживаются все стандарты видео, включая устаревшие, вплоть до 1080p с частотой кадров до 60 кадров в секунду.

*Источник:*

IBC2017


----------



## Candellmans (29 Сен 2017)

*Новая версия характеристик GeForce GTX 1070 Ti: «почти GTX 1080»*

Недавно мы сообщали о намерениях компании NVIDIA и её AIB-партнёров по выпуску видеокарты, которая стала бы в достаточной мере привлекательной альтернативой Radeon RX Vega 56. Сегодня, вопреки первоначальным планам AMD, модель с индексом 56 продаётся на 25 % дороже — по ценам от $500/€500. Однако так будет не всегда, и у Санта-Клары имеется план «Б» на случай, если геймеры будут слишком активно разбирать карты RX Vega 56 с прилавков. Против последних NVIDIA собирается выставить GeForce GTX 1070 Ti — довольно «шустрый» адаптер на одной из версий 16-нм чипа Pascal GP104.







NVIDIA GP104-400 — основа GeForce GTX 1080

Поначалу ходили слухи, что для GTX 1070 Ti будет использоваться аналог GPU мобильного графического ускорителя GeForce GTX 1070 (N17E-G2), содержащий в числе прочего 2048 потоковых процессоров и 128 текстурных блоков. Китайский ресурс MyDrivers изложил свою версию характеристик GeForce GTX 1070 Ti, в которой у новой модели больше структурных блоков — 2432 шейдерных и 152 текстурных. Это означает, что даже небольшой разгон графического ядра GTX 1070 Ti — на 5–6 % — способен уравнять чистую производительность данной видеокарты (в Тфлопс) с показателями GTX 1080.






ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC

Конечно, NVIDIA не стала бы слишком близко подпускать GeForce GTX 1070 Ti к GeForce GTX 1080: не те нынче времена для игровых карт, чтобы младшая модель в разгоне догоняла старшую. Ради ограничения потенциала GTX 1070 Ti, согласно интернет-изданию MyDrivers, вместо чипов буферной памяти GDDR5X с пропускной способностью 10–11 Гбит/с на контакт будут использоваться более дешёвые GDDR5 (8 Гбит/с). Ещё одним ограничением относительно GTX 1080 будет boost-частота ядра, которая вместо 1733 МГц составит 1683 МГц. Тепловой пакет GeForce GTX 1070 Ti, скорее всего, будет на уровне старшей модели, а именно 180 Вт. С другими характеристиками готовящейся новинки можно ознакомиться в нижеприведённой таблице.

*Модель/хар-ки* *Ядро (SP/TMU/ROP)* *Шина памяти, бит* *Тип памяти* *Объём памяти* *Частоты* *Цена в США*
GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 3584/224/88 384 GDDR5X 11 Гбайт 1480–1582/11 000 от 710
GeForce GTX 1080 2560/160/64 256 GDDR5X 8 Гбайт 1607–1733/10 000–11 000 от 520
_GeForce GTX 1070 Ti_ _2432/152/64_ _256_ _GDDR5_ _8 Гбайт_ _1607–1683/8000_ _~450–460_
GeForce GTX 1070 1920/120/64 256 GDDR5 8 Гбайт 1506–1683/8000 от 415
Более тесное соседство GTX 1070 Ti с GTX 1080, нежели с GTX 1070, по показателям производительности не помешает NVIDIA оценить новую видеокарту ближе к последней. В первоисточнике названы суммы 3499 юаней за GeForce GTX 1070 Ti и 3999 юаней за GeForce GTX 1080 — соответственно, исходя из 14,3-процентной ценовой разницы, стоит ориентироваться на стоимость GTX 1070 Ti в районе $455 для рынка США и 28 260 руб. для российского рынка.






MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G

*Источники:*

VideoCardz
mydrivers.com


----------



## Candellmans (1 Окт 2017)

*Cooler Master Cosmos C700P*
Компания Cooler Master официально представила корпус Cosmos C700P для мощных настольных систем, первая информация о котором была обнародована в ходе выставки Computex 2017.







Новинка относится к устройствам формата Full Tower. Возможно использование материнских плат типоразмера Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX, ATX и E-ATX, а максимальное количество карт расширения достигает восьми.









Одна из боковых стенок выполнена из закалённого стекла, благодаря чему отлично видны установленные компоненты. Корпус наделён многоцветной RGB-подсветкой с поддержкой эффектов, таких как «дыхание» и цикличное изменение оттенков.









Допускается установка одного 5,25-дюймового устройства, двух накопителей в форм-факторе 2,5/3,5 дюйма и ещё двух накопителей формата 2,5 дюйма. Длина дискретных графических ускорителей может достигать 490 мм.









В корпусе в общей сложности можно разместить до девяти вентиляторов диаметром 120/140 мм: по три спереди и сверху, два внизу и один сзади. Высота процессорного охладителя не должна превышать 198 мм. Кроме того, возможен монтаж компонентов жидкостных систем охлаждения, включая радиаторы формата до 420 мм.

На панели с разъёмами расположены четыре порта USB 3.0, один порт USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-C, гнёзда для наушников и микрофона. Габариты составляют 639 × 306 × 651 мм.

Cooler Master Cosmos C700P: корпус Full Tower получит RGB-подсветку и стеклянную стенку | hi-Tech.ua


----------



## Candellmans (3 Окт 2017)

*Как Intel сделала процессоры Coffee Lake несовместимыми с системными платами для CPU предыдущих поколений*
Компания Intel известна частой сменой процессорных разъемов, делающей новые процессоры несовместимыми с платами для их предшественников и увеличивающей расходы на модернизацию ПК. В случае с процессорами под условным наименованием Coffee Lake разъем остался прежним, но они все равно несовместимы с платами для процессоров Kaby Lake и Skylake в том же исполнении.

Используя информацию с сайта Intel, источник наглядно показал, в чем причина несовместимости. Дело в том, что производитель изменил назначение некоторых выводов.





Говоря точнее, в Coffee Lake больше контактов используется для подачи напряжения питания VCC. На иллюстрациях они показаны красным цветом. У Coffee Lake (на верхней иллюстрации) их 146 штуки, а у Kaby Lake и Skylake (на нижней иллюстрации) — 128.





Таким образом, несовместимость заложена на аппаратном уровне и, вопреки звучавшим ранее надеждам, не может быть устранена обновлением BIOS или другими программными средствами.
Стало известно, как Intel сделала процессоры Coffee Lake несовместимыми с системными платами для CPU предыдущих поколений

P.S: Как хочется денег гражданам....


----------



## Candellmans (14 Окт 2017)

Aorus Gaming 9 x299


----------



## Candellmans (1 Ноя 2017)

*Backblaze опубликовала статистику поломок HDD за третий квартал и за четыре года*
Компания Backblaze опубликовала очередной отчет касательно статистики выхода из строя HDD, которые используются в ее дата-центрах. В третьем квартале она начала применять 10- и 12-терабайтные модели и постепенно отказывается от 3- и 4-терабайтных решений. В результате, по сравнению со вторым кварталом, было добавлено 9 599 накопителей и выведено из обслуживания 6 221 HDD. Общий объем ее хранилищ вырос на 59 ПБ и достиг 400 ПБ, а общее количество дисков составило 86 529.






Согласно статистики, наименее надежными оказались 4-терабайтные модели Seagate ST4000DM000 (3,28%), Seagate ST4000DM001 (18,85%) и Seagate ST4000DX000 (31,1%). При этом показатели 6- и 8-терабайтных решений от Seagate гораздо лучше. Общий средний результат по всем используемым накопителям составил всего 1,84% − это самый низкий квартальный показатель за все время наблюдений. Его достижению сопутствовала высокая надежность HDD емкостью от 5 ТБ и выше, а также добавление новых моделей объемом 10 и 12 ТБ, которые пока проработали очень мало и характеризуются нулевыми показателями отказа.





https://www.backblaze.com


----------



## Candellmans (9 Ноя 2017)

Платина от Zalman
Рассматриваемая нами модель с выходной мощностью, составляющей, как нетрудно понять по индексу модели, 750 Вт, является младшим представителем серии блоков питания Acrux, анонсированной в конце прошлого года. В этой серии также имеются варианты с мощностью 850, 1000 и 1200 Вт. Все представители серии сертифицированы по уровню эффективности 80 PLUS Platinum, являясь на настоящий момент наиболее эффективными блоками питания под маркой Zalman.


Нелишним будет отметить, что Zalman ZM750-ARX является самым доступным по цене блоком питания с сертификатом 80 PLUS Platinum, представленным на отечественном рынке. По данным «Яндекс.Маркета», это единственный «платиновый» 750-ваттник, который в среднем можно купить дешевле 10 тысяч рублей. Соответственно, не может не интересовать вопрос, пришлось ли создателям блоков питания данной серии пойти на существенные для пользователя компромиссы, чтобы обеспечить более доступную, чем у конкурентов, цену.

*⇡#Упаковка, комплект поставки, внешний вид*




Блок питания поставляется в довольно крупной коробке, оформленной в темных цветах. На качестве упаковки не экономили: глянцевая «сеточка» на матовой основе выглядит вполне эффектно. Но сэкономили на массовом производстве: все блоки питания серии поставляются в одинаковой таре (на торце нанесены таблицы с выходными параметрами всех четырех блоков серии), а конкретную модель можно узнать лишь по наклейке с указанием выходной мощности на «фасаде» коробки.

Также на лицевой стороне можно традиционно лицезреть перечень основных достоинств на взгляд производителя: сертификация 80 PLUS Platinum, соответствие требованиям ErP 2013, поддержка NVIDIA SLI, единая линия 12 В, на 100% японские конденсаторы, использование преобразователей постоянного тока и 7 лет гарантии.





На обороте коробки приведено краткое перечисление основных достоинств блоков питания серии ARX (во многом перекликающееся с пиктограммами на «фасаде» коробки) на 11 языках, включая русский. Качество перевода оставляет желать лучшего (как, впрочем, и на русском зеркале сайта производителя), но все же позволяет получить основную информацию для пользователей, не владеющих иностранными языками без словаря.

В верхней части можно заметить защитную ленту, целостность которой должна подтвердить покупателю, что упаковка ранее не вскрывалась.





Комплект поставки не самый скромный, но это вполне типично для блоков питания высокого класса. Помимо сетевого шнура питания, крепежных винтов и печатной инструкции можно обнаружить сумку из синтетической ткани для хранения неиспользуемых кабелей и комплект одноразовых кабельных стяжек.





Блок питания имеет полностью модульную конструкцию (как, впрочем, и почти все его конкуренты по уровню эффективности) и оригинальный дизайн корпуса. Матовая шершавая темно-серая краска, непривычные линии штампованной вентиляционной решетки со стилизованной буквой «Z» в центре, декоративная металлическая рамка вокруг решетки и выведенное белой краской имя серии на боковине создают вполне запоминающийся облик, так что Zalman ZM750-ARX трудно спутать с продукцией других компаний.





На дне корпуса размещена наклейка с выходными параметрами блока, неподалеку от которой разместилась еще одна — с подсказками о назначении модульных разъемов передней панели. На задней панели с сотовой вентиляционной решеткой размещены вход сетевого шнура и выключатель питания. Вторая боковина вместо имени серии украшена рельефной выштамповкой с фирменной буквой «Z» посередине.

*⇡#Технические характеристики*




Как и положено современному высококлассному блоку питания, практически вся выходная мощность может быть передана по линии 12 В, на которые в современных системах приходится львиная доля нагрузки.

Допустимая суммарная нагрузка на линии 3,3 и 5 В составляет 120 Вт, что как минимум вдвое превосходит потребности современных систем по этим напряжениям.

Источник дежурного питания рассчитан на нагрузку до 2,5 А.

Гарантия производителя на блоки серии Acrux составляет 7 лет — солидный прогресс по сравнению с гарантийными сроками прежних моделей Zalman. Однако нельзя не отметить, что лидеры рынка на модели такого класса зачастую предлагают гарантию в 10 лет (рекордсменом же является Seasonic с 12 гарантийными годами на блоки серии PRIME).

*Производитель* *Zalman*
Модель ZM750-ARX
Подключение кабелей Полностью модульное
Максимальная мощность нагрузки, Вт 750
Сертификация 80 PLUS Platinum
Версия ATX ATX12V 2.3
Параметры электросети 100-240 В, 10-5 А, 50-60 Гц
КПД 94%
PFC Активный
Защита нагрузки UVP (защита от понижения напряжения)
OVP (защита от превышения напряжения)
OPP (защита от превышения мощности)
OCP (защита от превышения нагрузки)
OTP (защита от превышения температуры)
SCP (защита от короткого замыкания)
Габариты, мм 150 × 86 × 180
Масса, кг 2,9
Наработка на отказ (MTBF), ч НД
Гарантийный срок, лет 7
Средняя розничная цена, руб. (по данным «Яндекс.Маркета» на 04.10.2017) 9 519
*⇡#Кабели*
Кабельная система блока полностью модульная, сменные кабели имеют плоскую форму и хорошую гибкость, а также подходящий даже для скрытной укладки в крупных корпусах запас длины. Ассортимент разъемов питания также более чем достаточный для эффективного использования всей выходной мощности блока.





Интересным конструктивным моментом является фактическая двусторонность сменных кабелей (за исключением «периферийных» с разъемами SATA и PATA): их разъемы с обеих сторон имеют одинаковое количество контактов и одинаковое расположение фигурных ключей в них.

Провода в модульных шлейфах имеют весьма солидное сечение. Рассчитанные на относительно небольшие нагрузки «периферийные» кабели с разъемами питания SATA и PATA имеют сечение 18 AWG, а остальные — 16 AWG.

Набор разъемов питания:


1 20+4 контакта;
1 × EPS12V (8 контактов) — питание CPU;
1 × ATX12V (4+4 контакта) — питание CPU;
4 × 6+2 контактов — дополнительное питание плат PCIe;
12 × SATA;
6 × Molex;
1 × FDD.
*⇡#Конструкция, внутреннее устройство*




Корпус БП сделан из очень толстого металла (во многом именно он «в ответе» за весьма солидный итоговый вес источника питания).

Внутренние компоненты охлаждаются вентилятором Yate Loon D14BH-12 типоразмера 135 мм (не путать с одноименной 140-миллиметровой моделью, имеющей совершенно другие характеристики!), основанным на шарикоподшипнике. Номинальная скорость вращения вентилятора — 1800 об/мин.





Оригинальным изготовителем платформы рассматриваемого блока питания является компания Enhance — не самое громкое имя в сфере разработки блоков питания, но серьезных претензий к ее продукции обычно не возникает.





Качество изготовления не вызывает нареканий: аккуратная пайка и обилие монтажного клея.

Необычно смотрится размещенный горизонтально основной трансформатор, окруженный с трех сторон тонким радиатором, на котором закреплен датчик температуры.





Фильтр электромагнитных помех на входе питания включает внушительный набор из четырех конденсаторов CX и четырех конденсаторов CY (половина конденсаторов обоих типов размещена на входе шнура питания) и двух синфазных дросселей.

Также можно отметить наличие варистора, защищающего блок от кратковременных скачков напряжения.





Рассматриваемый блок питания, как и большинство современных высокоэффективных решений, использует резонансную полумостовую топологию.





Как и в прочих современных высокоэффективных решениях, применена раздельная стабилизация выходных напряжений на основе преобразователей постоянного тока (DC-DC).





Плата с модульными разъемами не может похвастать обилием сглаживающих конденсаторов: помимо двух небольших твердотельных конденсаторов, видимых на фото выше, при тщательном осмотре через вентиляционные отверстия удалось найти лишь еще один столь же скромный электролитический конденсатор (впрочем, забегая вперед, отметим, что размах пульсаций на выходе блока весьма невелик).





На небольшой дочерней плате под сенью единственного крупного радиатора удалось рассмотреть микросхему контроллера PFC CM6502TX (рассчитанную как раз на высокоэффективные блоки питания).





Между этой платой и небольшим трансформатором дежурного питания обнаружился и контроллер «дежурки» — привычная в этом качестве микросхема A6069H.





Электролитические конденсаторы, примененные в рассматриваемом блоке питания, представляют целый зоопарк различных марок: от привычных в блоках питания Nippon Chemi-Con и Rubycon до куда чаще встречающихся в аудиотехнике Nichicon и Unicon. Впрочем, все они соответствуют обещанному на коробке японскому происхождению и имеют отличную репутацию.

*Методика тестирования*

Методика тестирования, принятая в 3DNews, описана в отдельной статье, которая рекомендуется к прочтению для понимания принципов работы компьютерных блоков питания и их важнейших характеристик. Обращайтесь к ней, чтобы узнать, зачем нужен и как работает тот или иной компонент, упомянутый в обзоре, и как интерпретировать результаты тестирования.

*⇡#Результаты тестирования*
Измеренный в ходе теста КПД блока питания Zalman ZM750-ARX ожидаемо показывает весьма высокие результаты.





Конечно, отчасти данные показатели являются следствием погрешности измерений бытового ваттметра (явно занижающего реальное потребление при высокой нагрузке), но на фоне тестировавшихся ранее моделей, сертифицированных по уровню 80 PLUS Gold, мы наблюдаем ожидаемый перевес в пару процентов КПД.

Ориентироваться же стоит на заявленный производителем максимальный уровень эффективности в 94% (а именно КПД от 89% до 94% при нагрузке от 20 до 100% от номинала) — тем более что такая эффективность заявлена именно для входного напряжения 230 В. Напомним, что стандартные сертификационные испытания 80 PLUS для «домашних» блоков питания проводятся при входном напряжении 115 В — 115V internal non-redundant. Хотя не так давно появилась сертификация 230V EU internal non-redundant с соответствующей пометкой на значке-логотипе 80 PLUS, к нашему блоку это не относится.





При невысоких нагрузках вентилятор бездействует, что можно только поприветствовать: при работе в офисных приложениях или веб-серфинге вряд ли вентилятор блока питания напомнит о своем существовании.

Затем достаточно длительный период роста нагрузки вентилятор работает на постоянной скорости чуть ниже 900 об/мин — не самый низкий показатель, но подавляющему большинству пользователей такая скорость вращения не доставит дискомфорта.

Лишь после достижения 70% от максимальной мощности обороты начинают повышаться, но делают это довольно быстро: на полной мощности обороты крыльчатки вентилятора переваливают за отметку в 1500 об/мин, и назвать блок питания тихим на этих режимах уже не получится.

В целом можно констатировать, что блок обеспечивает идеальный акустический комфорт при работе с малой нагрузкой на систему и вполне приемлемый — при работе на средней мощности. Но на подходе к полной мощности вентилятор будет слышен более чем отчетливо, что можно отнести в явные недостатки Zalman ZM750-ARX: эффективность блока вполне позволила бы обойтись значительно менее агрессивным подъемом оборотов вентилятора.






Кросс-нагрузочные характеристики блока не идеальны, но весьма хороши. Наиболее востребованное современными системами напряжение 12 В держится идеально — отклонения от номинала составляют доли процента при любых нагрузках.

Прочие линии показывают не столь безупречные результаты, но максимальные отклонения по напряжениям 3,3 и 5 В укладываются во вполне безопасные 3% от номинала (а на реально востребованных нагрузках по этим линиям — в 2% от номинала).






Шина 12 В, высокочастотные пульсации






Шина 12 В, низкочастотные пульсации






Шина 5 В, высокочастотные пульсации






Шина 5 В, низкочастотные пульсации

Размах пульсаций напряжения невелик и с огромным запасом укладывается в рамки допусков стандарта. По напряжению 12 В размах пульсаций составляет около 20 мВ (при допустимых 120 мВ), а по напряжению 5 В — около 10 мВ (при допустимых 50 мВ).

*⇡#Выводы*
Как мы уже упомянули, Zalman ZM750-ARX является самым доступным предложением среди моделей аналогичной мощности и с сертификатом 80 PLUS Platinum. И, как показало тестирование, относительная дешевизна дает лишь единственный объективный повод для придирок — заметную шумность при высокой нагрузке.

В остальном же перед нами почти совершенство. Отличная стабильность напряжений (идеальная по напряжению 12 В и хорошая по остальным), минимальный размах пульсаций, высокая эффективность, качественные компоненты и не вызывающая претензий сборка. Да и акустический комфорт до нагрузки в ¾ от максимальной не вызывает нареканий.

В общем, если «золотые» блоки питания кажутся уже недостаточно эффективными, а «титановые» — слишком дорогими, то данный «платиновый» вариант является весьма привлекательным предложением. Альтернативные (и при этом более дорогие) варианты имеет практический смысл выбирать лишь при повышенных требованиях к акустическому комфорту при любых нагрузках, включая максимальные. Конечно, верности определенному производителю или индивидуальных предпочтений в дизайне тоже никто не отменял — но эти вопросы уже выходят за границы чистой целесообразности.

https://3dnews.ru/959800


----------



## Candellmans (12 Ноя 2017)

*Самый быстрый 32-ГБ набор ОЗУ CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 4333 МГц*
Компания CORSAIR с гордостью представила новый набор оперативной памяти в линейке CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX, который она называет самым быстрым в мире. Он включает в себя четыре 8-гигабайтных модуля, работающих на эффективной частоте 4333 МГц при напряжении 1,5 В и таймингах 19-26-26-46.






В основе комплекта CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX CMK32GX4M4K4333C19 используются высококачественные микросхемы Samsung B-die, для охлаждения которых используется низкопрофильный радиатор. Он улучшает температурный режим их работы и минимально повышает общую высоту модуля, что позволяет использовать комплект даже в паре с массивными процессорными системами охлаждения.






Поскольку набор CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX CMK32GX4M4K4333C19 поддерживает технологию Intel XMP 2.0, то активировать режим с частотой 4333 МГц на совместимых материнских платах можно будет в несколько кликов мышкой. Например, специалисты CORSAIR без проблем запустили его на материнской плате ROG MAXIMUS X Hero, которая функционировала в паре с процессором Intel Core i5-8600K. В продажу новый комплект поступит в декабре текущего года. Его стоимость пока не сообщается.

https://www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Candellmans (13 Ноя 2017)

В твердотельных накопителях MyDigitalSSD SBX используются контроллеры Phison E8 (PS5008-E8)
Ассортимент твердотельных накопителей MyDigitalSSD пополнили модели серии Super Boot eXpress (SBX). Накопители типоразмера M.2 2280 построены на контроллере Phison E8 (PS5008-E8). Они оснащены интерфейсом PCIe 3.0 x2 и поддерживают NVMe.






По данным производителя, скорость последовательного чтения MyDigitalSSD SBX достигает 1,6 ГБ/с, последовательной записи — 1,3 ГБ/с.






В накопителях используется флэш-память TLC 3D NAND производства Toshiba. Покупателям предложены модели объемом 128, 256 и 512 ГБ. Они оценены в 65, 105 и 185 долларов соответственно. Запланирован также выпуск SSD объемом 1 ТБ, но его цену производитель пока не называет.

http://www.ixbt.com/news/2017/11/13/mydigitalssd-sbx-phison-e8-ps5008-e8.html


----------



## Candellmans (23 Ноя 2017)

Видеообзор м/п Z370 Aorus Gaming 7


----------



## Candellmans (28 Ноя 2017)

*EK Water Blocks представила компоненты для сборки необслуживаемых СЖО EK-MLC Phoenix*

Компания EK Water Blocks продолжает развивать модульные необслуживаемые системы жидкостного охлаждения, и представляет линейку продуктов EK-MLC Phoenix. Представители этой линейки представляют собой модули, из которых пользователь легко может собрать именно такую необслуживаемую СЖО, которая ему необходима. Новинки разделены на три группы: радиаторы различных размеров, совмещённые с помпами заданной производительности, водоблоки для охлаждения видеокарт и водоблоки для охлаждения процессоров.










"Радиаторные модули" EK-MLC Phoenix построены на радиаторах EK-CoolStream типоразмеров 120, 140, 140, 180 и 360 мм, который полностью выполнен из меди (кроме кожуха, конечно же). Обдувают эти радиаторы вентиляторы EK-Vardar EVO с поддержкой ШИМ-управления, которые отличаются высоким статическим давлением и тихой работой. На торце каждого радиатора закреплена помпа серии EK-SPC, которая, как и вентиляторы, поддерживает ШИМ-управление, и характеризуется максимальным напором 3,2 м и производительностью 450 л/ч. Всё это заполнено охлаждающей жидкостью EK-CryoFuel Clear.

Напомню:ШИМ- система управления вентиляторами и помпами в зависимости от температуры









В качестве модулей для охлаждения центральных процессоров выступают водоблоки EK-Supremacy. Доступно две версии этого модуля. Универсальная версия совместима со всеми актуальными процессорными разъёмами Intel, а также Socket AM4 от AMD. А также специальная, предназначенная исключительно для процессорного разъёма Socket TR4 и процессоров Ryzen Threadripper.










Наконец большую часть линейки EK-MLC Phoenix составляют модули для охлаждения видеокарт. Представлены модели не только для эталонных видеокарт AMD Radeon RX Vega и NVIDIA GeForce GTX 10-й серии, а также Titan X/Xp, но также и для версий видеокарт GeForce GTX 10-й серии от партнёров NVIDIA. В этих модулях использованы водоблоки полного покрытия, с медными никелированными основаниями, а также прозрачными или чёрными верхними частями.










Каждый из вышеописанных модулей снабжён трубками с соединительными механизмами QDC (Quick disconnect connector), которые позволяют легко собирать систему охлаждения из выбранных пользователем компонентов. Кроме того, благодаря этому соединению, пользователь сможет быстро и безопасно подключить к системе охлаждения дополнительный водоблок или радиатор, при этом у него не будет необходимости сливать охлаждающую жидкость.

Продажи компонентов для сборки необслуживаемых систем жидкостного охлаждения EK-MLC Phoenix начнутся 1 декабря, а оформить предварительный заказ на них можно уже сейчас. Стоимость компонентов приведена в таблице ниже:






https://www.overclockers.ru/hardnew...rki-neobsluzhivaemyh-szho-ek-mlc-phoenix.html


----------



## Candellmans (9 Дек 2017)

*Jonsbo представила флагманский корпус UMX5*
Китайская компания Jonsbo, корпуса которой в Европе продаются под брендом "Jonsbo – powered by Cooltek", представила свой новый флагманский корпус под названием UMX5. Новинка выполнен из качественных материалов и сочетают в себе привлекательный, и в некотором роде нестандартный внешний вид и весьма высокую вместительность.










Корпус Jonsbo UMX5 выполнен из 1-мм стали (шасси), 3- и 5,5-мм алюминия (внешние панели) и 5-мм стекла (боковые панели и внутренняя отделка). Он имеет габариты 507 х 224 х 485 мм и весит 17,5 кг. Он способен вместить материнские платы до типоразмера E-ATX, видеокарты длиной до 325 мм и процессорные системы охлаждения высотой до 166 мм. Также имеются посадочные места под два 2.5- и четыре 2.5-/3.5-дюймовых накопителя.










Корпус поставляется лишь с одним 120-мм вентилятором, предустановленным на задней панели. Ещё по паре 120-мм вентиляторов можно закрепить на верхней и нижней панелях корпуса. Также там поддерживается установка радиаторов до 240 мм. Важно отметить, что у Jonsbo UMX5 блок питания (ATX до 200 мм) крепится за передней панелью, где компанию ему составляют жёсткие диски. Данный отсек с лицевой (левой) стороны прикрывает стеклянная панель с сотовым рисунком, оснащённая подсветкой.










Вообще, подсветка играет важную роль в дизайне новинки. Помимо сот на внутренней панели, под нижней панелью корпуса Jonsbo UMX5 разместились две светодиодные полосы. Причём подсветка у корпуса RGB, как и положено в 2017 году. Настраивается с помощью специальной кнопки на передней панели.










Корпус Jonsbo UMX5 уже поступил в продажу в чёрной и серебристой версиях. В Европе рекомендованная стоимость, включая налоги, составляет 200 евро.








Подробнее: https://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews/88363/jonsbo-predstavila-flagmanskij-korpus-umx5.html


----------



## Candellmans (12 Дек 2017)

*Разгон AMD Ryzen 5 1400 в системе с GeForce GTX 1060 6GB: практическое исследование*
Наверное, любой геймер мечтает заполучить в свои руки топовую систему для запуска игр на максимальных настройках. Но часто приходится идти на компромисс, чтобы вписаться в рамки бюджета. Поэтому мы решили исследовать возможности связки 4-ядерного процессора AMD Ryzen 5 1400 и 6-гигабайтной видеокарты GeForce GTX 1060.






Сразу же оговоримся, что это не является отдельным тестом процессора, видеокарты или ОЗУ. Не следует рассматривать данный материал и в качестве рекомендованной сборки для Full HD-игр. Мы просто подумали, что подобная связка весьма актуальна среди не слишком требовательных геймеров, и многие всерьез задумываются о сборке подобной системы, поэтому будет полезно узнать, на что она способна.






Итак, в ее состав вошли: 4-ядерный 8-поточный процессор AMD Ryzen 5 1400 с номинальной частотой 3,2 ГГц и тепловым пакетом в 65 Вт, видеокарта Colorful GTX 1060 SI-6G с двухвентиляторной системой охлаждения и эталонной частотной формулой, а также 16-гигабайтный комплект ОЗУ Patriot Viper 4. В роли материнской платы выступила модель MSI X370 SLI PLUS, которая имеет усиленную подсистему питания и эффективную систему охлаждения, что пригодится нам при разгоне.






Полная конфигурация тестового стенда:


AMD Ryzen 5 1400
MSI X370 SLI PLUS
be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm
2 х 8 ГБ DDR4-3400 Patriot Viper 4
Colorful GTX 1060 SI-6G
Kingston SSDNow KC400 (SKC400S37/256G)
Seagate IronWolf ST2000VN004 2 ТБ
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Orange
AOC U2879VF





Конечно же, вы вправе выбрать более доступную плату, скажем, на чипсете AMD B350, другую ОЗУ или производителя видеокарты, чтобы вписаться в бюджет или усилить нужные конкретно вам показатели. Мы же собирали в основном из того, что было в наличии.






Для начала остановимся на вопросе выбора частоты ОЗУ. Вы все наверняка слышали о рекомендации использования более быстрой памяти с процессорами AMD Ryzen, поскольку от этого повышается скорость работы внутренней шины Infinity Fabric и улучшается взаимодействие между внутренними узлами процессора. Заветным значением считается 3200 МГц и выше.











Запустив собранную систему и скинув все настройки к дефолтным, мы получили частоту ОЗУ на уровне 2133 МГц: для современных систем – это низкий показатель, ведь даже самые простые модули в большинстве своем без проблем работают на 2400 МГц. Для этого необходимо лишь в BIOS задать соответствующую частоту и иногда потребуется немного поднять напряжение DRAM Voltage. А задержки система выберет сама.






В нашем случае частота 2400 МГц достигнута при таймингах 16-18-18-36 и Command Rate 2 такта. Опытные пользователи знают, что это не оптимальные задержки, и самостоятельно можно найти более низкие показатели. Но потребуется время, чтобы подобрать нужные параметры для стабильной и эффективной работы системы.






Путем проб и ошибок мы установили, что наши тестовые модули могут стабильно работать на частоте 2400 МГц при таймингах 15-15-15-35 и показателе Command Rate 1 такт. Но в вашем случае настройки могут быть иными. Давайте кратко сопоставим эти два режима – с автоматическими и ручными задержками на частоте 2400 – и посмотрим, стоило ли заморачиваться.






Наиболее высокие результаты получены в *AIDA64*: скоростные показатели выросли на 4-11%, а задержка доступа уменьшилась на 6%.






В *CineBench R15* уже не все так радужно: в тесте OpenGL прирост составил 2%, а в режиме CPU – менее 0,5%, то есть находился в пределах погрешности измерений.






Комплексный бенчмарк *RealBench* также не фиксирует значимой разницы: изменение показателей не превышает ±0,5%, что, опять же, можно списать на погрешность измерений.

В итоге, на наш взгляд, нет смысла особо заморачиваться с подбором таймингов, поскольку процесс очень кропотливый и длительный, но в реальных задачах он не приносит видимого результата. Однако если у вас много свободного времени или для вас каждый процент производительности на счету, то тогда пожалуйста.






Мы же идем дальше, оставив в качестве базового уровня частоту 2400 МГц при автоматических таймингах. Его оппонентом в последующих тестах станет скорость 2933 МГц. Да, оптимальным считается 3200 МГц, но мы говорим о среднеценовой системе с ограниченным бюджетом. Очень часто в таком случае покупаются модули DDR4-2400 или 2666 и разгоняются до более высоких показателей. Именно 2933 МГц – это достижимый уровень для многих доступных планок ОЗУ и материнских плат, ведь 3200 далеко не всегда удается получить при разгоне.






Также в разогнанной конфигурации мы подняли частоту процессора. Заветных 4 ГГц получить не удалось, но путем подбора параметров достигли уровня 3,9 ГГц. Для этого напряжение CPU Core Voltage пришлось поднять почти до 1,4 В, а также вручную выбрать режимы дополнительных настроек питания, чтобы система не задирала напряжение при работе, что в свою очередь могло привести к троттлингу. Опять же, все это делается на свой страх и риск и актуально лишь для тестового экземпляра – в вашем случае параметры при разгоне могут быть иными.






Таким образом, с одной стороны имеем конфигурацию с номинальными параметрами CPU и памятью DDR4-2400, а с другой – разогнанный до 3,9 ГГц процессор и ОЗУ на частоте 2933 МГц. Давайте посмотрим, какова разница между ними в синтетических тестах.






*AIDA64* позитивно оценивает проделанную работу по разгону параметров и выдает бонус в 25-29%. А задержка доступа к данным уменьшилась на 17%.






В *7-Zip* скорости упаковки, распаковки и общий рейтинг выросли на 19-21%.






В *WinRAR* преимущество разгона вылилось в дополнительные 18% к общей скорости.






*CineBench R15* демонстрирует не менее солидный прирост – на уровне 22-28%.






Время рендеринга сцены в *Corona* сократилось почти на 1 минуту, что эквивалентно 18%.






Те же 18% бонуса получаем и при кодировании видео в *x265*.






Наконец, в *RealBench* наибольший прирост в 18-20% получен при кодировании видео и в тяжелом мультизадачном режиме. Именно они обеспечили прирост общего рейтинга на 13%.

Одним словом, преимущество разгона процессора и ОЗУ в синтетике неоспоримое и существенное. Давайте посмотрим, так ли все хорошо в играх. 






К подбору параметров мы подошли с позиции обычного геймера, которому важно получить комфортную скорость видеоряда при максимально возможных настройках графики. Для этого мы запускали игру или бенчмарк на разогнанной системе и выбирали такие настройки, чтобы средняя частота была около или выше 60 FPS. А затем при аналогичных параметрах повторяли тест на связке с номинальными частотами, чтобы узнать, много ли мы теряем без разгона. В список игр включили хитовые новинки и наиболее популярные проекты прошлых лет.











*Rise of the Tomb Raider* в режиме DirectX 11 при очень высоких настройках демонстрирует меньшее время кадра у разогнанной системы и меньшие колебания графика. Особенно хорошо это видно в тяжелых сценах. То есть плавность видеоряда лучше. Но по средней частоте выигрыш составил всего 2%.











В *Rainbow Six Siege* при ультра настройках основная нагрузка пришлась на видеокарту, поэтому скоростные показатели у обеих систем почти равны. От разгона средний показатель улучшился на 2%, а минимальный – на 11%.






*GTA V* – это весьма процессорозависимая игра, которая к тому же не очень хорошо умеет распараллеливать задачи, поэтому более высокая частота CPU играет заметную роль. В частности, на 10 и более процентов повышается загрузка видеокарты, уменьшается время кадра и на 11-22% увеличивается FPS. В данном случае разгон обязателен.











В свою очередь *Middle-earth Shadow of War* при высоком пресете меньше зависит от процессора и больше от видеокарты. Frame Time и загрузка видеокарты по ходу теста держатся на приблизительно одинаковом уровне, поэтому в конечном итоге разгон обеспечил 3-8% прироста.






Более интересная ситуация сложилась в *Третьем Ведьмаке* при практически максимальных настройках графики. Средние показатели отличаются незначительно: 65 против 62 FPS в пользу разогнанной системы. Зато по минимальной скорости перевес стремится к 19%, и он хорошо заметен в виде более спокойного графика Frame Time. То есть оверклокинг добавляет видеоряду плавности и комфортности.






*WATCH_DOGS 2* пришлось запускать на высоких настройках, но даже в таком случае на разогнанной системе мы слегка не дотянули до заветных 60 FPS: в среднем 57 с просадками до 48. А вот без оверклокинга можно рассчитывать лишь на 50 с просадками до 40. То есть прирост составляет заметные 14-20%.











Но иногда пользы от разгона процессора и ОЗУ нет. В этом мы убедились на примере *Total War WARHAMMER II* при высоком пресете графики. Несмотря на толпы юнитов, действия которых должны были бы загрузить процессор, основная нагрузка легла на видеокарту. В итоге обе системы выдали в среднем 68 FPS с просадкой до 60.






В *PUBG* же ситуация кардинально иная. Если при высоких настройках графики разогнанная система выдает минимум 50 FPS, а средний показатель достигает 63, то при номинальных частотах получаем 35 и 50 кадров/с соответственно. То есть прирост составляет 43% и 26%.






Минимальный показатель в последнем случае показался очень низким и были подозрения, что на него повлияла дисковая подсистема. Поэтому мы добежали до конца дороги, взяли автомобиль и вернулись на начало пути, чтобы пробежаться вновь с уже точно подгруженными объектами и текстурами. И каково же было удивление, когда в том же самом месте мы получили просадку до 31 кадра/с. Одним словом, для PUBG, как и для GTA V, − разгон носит обязательный характер.






Еще один сетевой мультиплеер – *Battlefield 1* при ультра пресете на карте Амьен на 64 игрока в очередной раз доказывает необходимость разгона процессора и ОЗУ. Визуально это видно по более плавному графику Frame Time, а в числовом выражении определяется ростом средней скорости на 7%, а минимальной – на 33%. Если точнее, то имеем 75 против 70 FPS по среднему показателю и 61 против 46 по минимальному.






Еще более высокий прирост зафиксирован в *Need for Speed Payback *при ультра пресете. Средняя скорость поднялась с 91 до 101 FPS или на 11%, а минимальная – с 45 до 66 или на 47%. График времени кадра также подтверждает лучшую плавность и комфортность игрового процесса после оверклокинга.











На удивление *Assassin's Creed Origins* можно запустить на таких системах с очень высокими настройками графики. Преимущество разогнанной системы в данном случае выразилось в 4 FPS по средней и минимальной частоте, что эквивалентно 7-8%.






Завершаем игровой тест в *Call of Duty WWII *при максимальных настройках графики. В самом начале записи система с номинальными параметрами требовала больше ресурсов процессора и меньше загружала видеокарту. Но потом ситуация выровнялась и в итоге разница составила около 2% по среднему и минимальному показателю.

*Итоги*


В среднем разгон процессора с 3,2 до 3,9 ГГц и поднятие частоты ОЗУ с 2400 до 2933 МГц позволили повысить средний фреймрейт на 8%, а минимальный – почти на 17%. Лишь в трех играх прирост практически не ощущается, зато в остальных он хорошо заметен, особенно по минимальной скорости, что делает видеоряд и геймплей в целом более плавным, отзывчивым и комфортным.


OC vs Nominal, min FPS, %

OC vs Nominal, avg FPS, %

Rise of the Tomb Raider, Very High

-1,46

2,23

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege, Ultra

11,45

2,32

GTA V, Very High

11,11

21,57

Middle-earth Shadow of War, High

8,33

2,63

The Witcher 3, Max

18,60

4,84

WATCH_DOGS 2, High

20,00

14,00

Total War WARHAMMER II, High

0,00

-0,59

PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds, High

42,86

26,00

Battlefield 1, Multiplayer, Ultra

32,61

7,14

Need for Speed Payback, Ultra

46,67

10,99

Assassin's Creed Origins, Very High

8,70

7,41

Call of Duty WWII, Max

2,94

2,02

Average

16,82

8,38

В синтетике мы тоже зафиксировали солидный бонус производительности на уровне 13-29%, поэтому если ваш выбор пал на связку Ryzen 5 1400 и 6-гигабайтную видеокарту GTX 1060, то имеет смысл разогнать процессор и ускорить память, чтобы чувствовать себя более комфортно в реальных приложениях и играх. Но при этом не забудьте о хорошей системе охлаждения и о том, что все эксперименты вы проводите на свой страх и риск.


*Автор: Сергей Будиловский*
Разгон AMD Ryzen 5 1400 в системе с GeForce GTX 1060 6GB: практическое исследование


----------



## Candellmans (25 Дек 2017)

*Обзор и тестирование корпуса Fractal Design Define R6*

*Оглавление*

Вступление
Упаковка и комплектация
Внешний вид и дизайн
Внутреннее строение
Тестовый стенд
Особенности сборки
Система охлаждения корпуса
Инструментарий
Методика тестирования
Результаты тестирования
Заключение
Технические характеристики
Fractal Design – шведской компании, выпускающей корпуса, блоки питания и системы охлаждения. Среди ее моделей наиболее популярна «тихая» серия Define, в частности линейка Define R.






Героем обзора стал корпус Define R6, который приходит на смену удачной модели Define R5, подробно рассмотренной на страницах нашего сайта в начале 2015 года. Если между выпуском «обычных» версий Define R4 и R5 прошло чуть более двух лет, то с момента анонса «пятерки» – три полных года. Мы выясним, что же улучшили инженеры компании за это время





Define R6 поставляется в четырех цветовых исполнениях: белом и черном, а также в двух темных оттенках, которые производитель называет «Gunmetal» и «Blackout». В каждом случае доступны два варианта исполнения системного блока – с глухой боковой стенкой и боковой стенкой из закаленного стекла.





К нам на тестирование попал черный вариант с боковой стенкой из закаленного стекла.

Fractal Design Define R5. На лицевой стороне схематически изображен корпус и указана его модель.





Коробка снабжена вырезами на торцах, облегчающими транспортировку. Хотя с учетом массы – 14.4 кг – лучше заранее позаботиться о машине или доставке. По сравнению с упаковкой предшественника масса возросла почти на 2 кг.

С обратной стороны на коробке перечислены одиннадцать основных фишек корпуса на пяти языках, включая русский, а также «exploded view».





Внутри корпус облачен в полиэтиленовый пакет и зажат между двумя пенопластовыми фиксаторами. Со стороны боковой стенки из закаленного стекла установлен дополнительный фиксатор из вспененного полиэтилена.







Комплект поставки упакован в маленькую коробочку из гофрированного картона. В ней по семи отдельным пакетикам расфасованы все необходимые винтики, шесть пластиковых стяжек для организации кабелей, салфетка из микрофибры, стандартная 6 мм стойка для крепления материнской платы и головка для ее установки.






Руководство пользователя представляет собой средней толщины книжицу формата А5 о 38 страницах в альбомной ориентации. Инструкции приведены на восьми языках, среди которых присутствует русский.






Для любознательных читателей приложу ссылку на руководство пользователя на сайте компании-производителя в формате PDF.

*Внешний вид и дизайн*
Начнем раздел стандартно – с фотографии Fractal Design Define R6 для прессы.





Внешне новинка сохранила стиль своего предшественника – это строго выглядящий корпус, дизайн которого не в чем упрекнуть.

Его размеры: 543 x 233 x 465 мм, масса – 12.4 кг. Корпус прибавил два сантиметра в глубину и полтора сантиметра в высоту.





Лицевая панель снабжена пластиковой дверцей. Снаружи она отделана анодированным алюминием, а внутри покрыта шумо-виброизолирующим материалом. Отделка алюминием с внешней стороны выгодно отличает Define R6 от «пятерки», дверца которой была полностью пластиковая.






Дверца достаточно массивная и надежная. Как и у предшественника, она открывается влево, но есть возможность перевесить ее на правую сторону.

За ней находится всего одна заглушка для устройства 5.25" – это меньше, чем у предшественника, у которого было два посадочных места под устройства 5.25".

Всю остальную часть передней панели занимает пылевой фильтр, который легко снимается для обслуживания и открывает доступ к двум фирменным вентиляторам Dynamic X2 GP-14 диаметром 140 мм.





Блок управления размещен в передней части верхней панели. Он идентичен таковому у Define R5. На нем cлева направо находятся разъемы наушников и микрофона, кнопка экстренной перезагрузки, крупная кнопка питания, два порта USB 2.0 и два порта USB стандарта 3.0.

В целом блок управления вызывает позитивные чувства. Кнопка питания крупная, с коротким ходом, ощущение от нажатия приятное. Кнопка экстренной перезагрузки, напротив, очень маленькая, дабы избежать случайного нажатия, но если постараться, ее можно нажать без помощи посторонних предметов.






Верхняя панель металлическая. В передней части находятся элементы блока управления, о которых уже упомянули выше.






Основная часть верхней панели закрыта съемной металлической крышкой, которую можно снять, нажав на крупную кнопку на задней части корпуса. Она разблокирует защелки, на которых фиксируется крышка.





Крышка снимается вместе с пылевым фильтром, открывая доступ к верхней части шасси, на которую можно установить дополнительные вентиляторы системы охлаждения или радиатор СЖО.





Пылевой фильтр можно снять с верхней крышки и установить без нее, обеспечив дополнительную вентиляцию.





Сзади все почти стандартно для компоновки с нижним расположением блока питания. Над его посадочным местом располагаются семь слотов расширения с металлическими заглушками, а справа от них – еще два вертикальных слота с заглушками для установки видеокарты в вертикальной ориентации с использованием «райзера». Это еще одно отличие от предыдущей модели Define R5.

Выше находится вырез для коммуникационных портов материнской платы и фирменный 140 мм вытяжной вентилятор Dynamic X2 GP-14.





Большую часть нижней панели занимает вентиляционная решетка, закрытая пылевым фильтром:






После его снятия мы видим вентиляционные отверстия на месте установки блока питания и два посадочных места для двух дополнительных 120/140 мм вентиляторов или радиатора СЖО.







Сам пылевой фильтр самый длинный из всех, что мне приходилось видеть, поскольку он закрывает всю нижнюю часть корпуса:






Ножки крупные и высокие, должны обеспечить достаточное расстояние от поверхности для обеспечения надлежащей вентиляции. Что ж, по сравнению с прошлой версией нижняя панель не претерпела существенных изменений.

Боковая стенка выполнена из закаленного стекла, которое для моделей в темном исполнении тонировано на 33%, а в случае варианта в белом исполнении полностью прозрачно.

Стекло крепится на стальной рамке, которая фиксируется на месте так же, как и противоположная боковина: поворотом с задней стороны, задняя же часть надежно фиксируется на защелках. Благодаря этому при необходимости частого доступа к компонентам ПК их можно не фиксировать винтами.






Вторая боковина выполнена из толстой стали и с внутренней стороны покрыта шумо-вибропоглощающим материалом.








Теперь представим наш традиционный разворот…





… и переходим к изучению внутреннего устройства корпуса Fractal Design Define R6.

*Внутринее строение*
Если заглянуть внутрь, то в глаза сразу бросается главное отличие Define R6 от предшественника. Это двухсекционная конструкция, которая в уходящем году стала основным трендом во внутреннем дизайне компьютерных корпусов.





Отсек блока питания отделен от остальных компонентов компьютера, что хорошо влияет на внешний вид собранной системы. Жгуты кабелей, исходящих от БП, полностью скрыты от глаз до тех пор, пока не появятся через отверстия системы организации кабелей.

Привлекает внимание необычный вид передней части, в которой обычно находится корзина для жестких дисков. Она закрыта крышкой с логотипом Fractal Design. Демонтировать ее можно, открутив два винтика:







С крышкой, закрывающей корзину, корпус однозначно выглядит аккуратнее. В остальном все стандартно: отсек материнской платы располагается над отсеком блока питания.

Крупный вырез в поддоне за процессорным разъемом должен позволить устанавливать прямо в корпусе даже системы охлаждения CPU, крепление которых использует backplate (упорную крестовину, располагающуюся с обратной стороны материнской платы).





Система организации кабелей представлена четырьмя крупными отверстиями в поддоне, снабженными черными силиконовыми мембранами. Два крупных отверстия находятся в передней части перед корзиной для жестких дисков, два отверстия поменьше – в верхней части. Последнее часто бывает полезно, чтобы вывести дополнительный 12 В-разъем к материнской плате.

Еще одно крупное отверстие предусмотрено в верхней части отсека блока питания. Кроме того, в систему управления кабелями входит кабельный канал с двумя фирменными липучками, на которые нанесен логотип производителя.

«Сable management» в данном корпусе Fractal Design выглядит весьма многообещающе, и его удобство и эффективность мы обязательно оценим во время сборки, к которой перейдем совсем скоро.





Заглушки слотов расширения лишены какой-либо системы безвинтового крепления, однако все они крепятся винтами с накатанной головкой.

Обратная сторона корпуса в открытом состоянии:





Хорошо видно отверстие в поддоне для доступа к упорной крестовине и отверстия системы управления кабелями.


Привлекает внимание необычная конструкция корзины для жестких дисков. Она занимает всю переднюю часть корпуса от верха до низа, и теоретически в нее можно установить одиннадцать накопителей 3.5", но в комплекте идет только шесть салазок, которые можно распределить по посадочным местам произвольным образом. По умолчанию оставлено место, чтобы уместить в длину габаритный графический ускоритель. Салазки позволяют установить, как диск 3.5", так и накопитель 2.5".

С обратной стороны находятся две оснастки для установки твердотельных накопителей или жестких дисков формата 2.5".






В корпусе установлен контроллер вентиляторов с ШИМ-регулировкой (PWM) с помощью сигнала с материнской платы. Он подключается к питанию посредством разъема для дисков SATA, на выходе шесть трехконтактных и три четырехконтактных разъема для подключения вертушек.

Это еще одно отличие от модели Define R5, в которой подобного хаба не было, а была возможность ручного переключения напряжения между 12, 7 и 5 В для трех вентиляторов максимум.





На мой взгляд, автоматическая регулировка оборотов и возможность подключения до девяти устройств – несомненный плюс.

Как обычно в случае новых корпусов, главным критерием пригодности данного экземпляра к эксплуатации станет вывод о его способности вместить тестовую систему, а также насколько продуман процесс сборки. Поэтому нам пора перейти к описанию ее особенностей и инструментальным измерениям. Но прежде перечислим компоненты тестового стенда.

*Тестовый стенд*
В корпусе Fractal Design Define R6 собиралась следующая система:


Материнская плата: ASUS P5PL2-E;
Центральный процессор: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, штатное напряжение 1.275 В;
Охлаждение CPU: Aerocool Verkho 5;
Термоинтерфейс: Gelid GC-Extreme;
Оперативная память: 2 x 2 Гбайта Samsung PC2-5300;
Видеокарта: HIS (reference) 2 Гбайта ATI Radeon HD 6950;
Дисковая подсистема:
HDD Seagate 250 Гбайт;
SDD Kingston 120 Гбайт;

Блок питания: Thermaltake TR2 600 Ватт.
Тестовая конфигурация, без сомнения, древняя. Но и с такими компонентами можно составить свое впечатление о корпусе.







В корзину «винчестер» с установленными салазками устанавливается несколько нетривиально. Сначала он передней частью фиксируется в специальном пазу, затем привинчивается винтом с накатанной головкой с внешней стороны. Тем не менее, процесс установки интуитивен и не должен вызвать проблем у пользователей.

Салазки с накопителем 2.5" вставляются в прорези на поддоне нижней частью, а сверху фиксируются на поддоне винтом с накатанной головкой. Существует альтернативный вариант установки салазок c накопителями 2.5" – сверху на отсеке блока питания:








В век цифровой дистрибуции наличие привода оптических дисков уже не так актуально, поэтому этот шаг мы пропустим. Однако в случае его установки никаких проблем возникнуть не должно.

На блок питания сначала устанавливается крепежная рамка. Для этого в комплекте поставки предусмотрено четыре винта с накатанной головкой. Затем БП с установленной рамкой фиксируется в корпусе.







На очереди платы расширения. Как уже упоминалось, здесь не используется безвинтовое крепление, однако в наличии винты с накатанной головкой.

Теперь, когда все компоненты на своих местах, осталось разобраться с проводами. Через крупные отверстия кабели выводятся за поддон и прекрасно прокладываются. Я часто сетую, что во многих моделях силиконовые мембраны держатся в своих местах очень слабо и норовят слететь. В тестируемом корпусе такой проблемы нет, мембраны держатся в своих отверстиях надежно, что радует.

Отдельно нужно отметить удобство отверстия в отсеке блока питания, которое позволяет очень аккуратно подвести разъемы передней панели…









И тот факт, что кабели передней панели собраны в жгут с оплеткой. За это стоит сказать производителю отдельное спасибо. Когда кабели передней панели болтаются все по отдельности, их неудобно прокладывать, а в данном случае подключение разъемов передней панели доставило положительные эмоции.

Так выглядит собранная система с обратной стороны:







В целом качество изготовления корпуса находится на высоком уровне. Во время сборки никаких проблем не возникло, за исключением того, что некоторое винты с накатанной головкой, например, те, которые крепят салазки жестких дисков, были перетянуты. В их случае пришлось воспользоваться отверткой.

Лицевая сторона в плане укладки кабелей выглядит просто идеально:







На этом система собрана и готова к тестированию. Включим ее и поближе рассмотрим систему охлаждения.





Номинальная скорость оборотов вентиляторов – 1000 об/мин. Уровень шума при этом составляет чуть менее 19 дБ, показатель потока – 68.4 CFM. Максимальный потребляемый ток – 20 мА, что при 12 В дает потребляемую мощность 1.32 Вт.

Система охлаждения корпуса позволяет установить на передней панели три вентилятора размером 120 мм или радиатор СЖО размером до 360 мм. На верхней грани можно установить три вентилятора диаметром 120 мм или пару 140 мм, или радиатор СЖО до 360 мм. А в нижней части можно установить две вертушки 120/140 мм.

После включения системы сразу подмечаешь ее тихую работу. Во всем диапазоне оборотов вентиляторов, которые регулировались через хаб с помощью материнской платы, шума от них почти не слышно. Свою роль в этом играют и аэродинамические крыльчатки, и массивный корпус с толстыми стенками и шумо- вибропоглощающим покрытием. Резиновые салазки накопителей HDD также прекрасно изолируют от вибраций.

*Инструментарий*
Для наглядности используемые при тестировании Fractal Design Define R6 программы объединены в таблицу.


Прогрев CPU LinX 0.6.4
Мониторинг температур CPU RealTemp 3.60
Дополнительный мониторинг CPU CPU-Z 1.66.1
Прогрев GPU Furmark 1.11.0 («бублик»)
Разгон и мониторинг видеокарты MSI Afterburner 2.3.1.
Прогрев HDD IOMeter
Мониторинг температур HDD SpeedFan 4.49











 



Множитель оперативной памяти устанавливался в значение «4:5». В результате память была разогнана до частоты 833 МГц без повышения напряжения.






Для разогрева видеокарты использовалась утилита FurMark версии 1.11.0 со следующими настройками:





Фиксация показателей температур GPU и скорости вращения турбины СО производилась штатными средствами Furmark. Система охлаждения видеокарты работала в автоматическом режиме.

Температура в помещении в ходе всего тестирования поддерживалась в интервале 25-26 градусов Цельсия.

*Шум*

Для проверки акустических параметров система в Fractal Design Define R6 и на открытом стенде запускалась в тихое время. Измерялся суммарный уровень шума, издаваемый тестовой системой на открытом стенде и в закрытом корпусе.

Измерения производились с расстояния *1.0 м* со стороны фронтальной панели на высоте 50 см от плоскости, на которую устанавливался корпус.

Define R моделью с двухсекционным дизайном.

Новый корпус во всех отношениях стал лучше. В первую очередь отметим PWM-хаб, который позволяет управлять оборотами до девяти вентиляторов в зависимости от нагрузки на систему, новую корзину для жестких дисков, два вентилятора в передней части, оплетку жгута проводов передней панели и возможность установки видеокарты в вертикальной ориентации.

К сожалению, на момент обзора новинка еще не появилась в отечественной рознице, поэтому ее рублевая цена остается неизвестной, однако на зарубежных сайтах упоминаются следующие ценники: $130 за обычную версию и $150 за версию с боковой стенкой из закаленного стекла. Это на 20 долларов дороже, чем Fractal Design Define R5 в момент анонса, и, на мой взгляд, полностью оправдано.

*Плюсы Fractal Design Define R6:*


Высокое качество изготовления;
Хорошая вместительность;
Отличная система организации кабелей;
Надежное крепление силиконовых мембран системы управления кабелями;
Четыре порта USB на верхней панели;
Высокая эффективность системы охлаждения и ее расширяемость;
Съемные пылевые фильтры;
Низкий уровень шума.
*Минусы корпуса:*

Не выявлено.






Обзор и тестирование корпуса Fractal Design Define R6


----------



## Candellmans (3 Янв 2018)

_Видеообзор:Сравнение Core i7-8700K,Core i7-7700K,Core i7-7820X и AMD Ryzen7




_


----------



## Candellmans (5 Янв 2018)

Видеообзор ROG RAMPGE VI APEX


----------



## Candellmans (8 Янв 2018)

*CES 2018: игровой ноутбук Acer Nitro 5 оснащён чипом AMD Ryzen*
*07.01.2018*
Компания Acer представила в рамках выставки CES 2018, которая 9 января официально распахнёт двери в Лас-Вегасе (Невада, США), новый игровой ноутбук Nitro 5.





Портативный компьютер оборудован 15,6-дюймовым дисплеем на матрице IPS. Применена панель формата Full HD, обладающая разрешением 1920 × 1080 пикселей.





Ноутбук несёт на борту процессор AMD Ryzen и графический ускоритель AMD Radeon RX560. Объём оперативной памяти DDR4 может достигать 32 Гбайт.





В качестве накопителя используется твердотельный модуль SSD вместимостью до 512 Гбайт. Оснащение включает адаптер беспроводной связи Wi-Fi с поддержкой стандарта 802.11ac и гигабитный сетевой Ethernet-контроллер.





Новинка несёт на борту аудиосистему с технологиями Dolby Audio Premium и Acer TrueHarmony, а также клавиатуру с подсветкой. Среди доступных интерфейсов можно упомянуть порты USB Type-C и HDMI 2.0.





Портативный компьютер функционирует под управлением операционной системы Windows 10. Продажи начнутся в апреле: приобрести устройство можно будет по ориентировочной цене от 800 долларов США.
*Источник:*

slashgear.com
P.S:Ну вот и первых Ryzen дожались в ноутбуках.


----------



## clocot (11 Янв 2018)

Современные игры столько ресурсов потребляют, что я давно уже не играю. Проще найти занятие другое, чем апгрейдить комп за бешеные деньги. К тому же такие игры, какставки на киберспорт намного интереснее, больше приносят удовольствия и заработка, чем другие.


----------



## Candellmans (11 Янв 2018)

clocot написал(а):


> Современные игры столько ресурсов потребляют, что я давно уже не играю. Проще найти занятие другое, чем апгрейдить комп за бешеные деньги. К тому же такие игры, какставки на киберспорт намного интереснее, больше приносят удовольствия и заработка, чем другие.


Спасибо за Ваше мнение


----------

